# Nur noch Kiddies?



## Syvius (20. Juli 2008)

Hi Leute 

Normalerweise bin ich kein Flamer, aber was ich in den letzten Wochen wieder erlebt habe sprengt wieder den Rahmen!

Vor 2 Wochen wollte ich ma wieder ein bissl pvp machen. Nichts ungewöhnliches sollte man meinen.
Als ich dann dem Arathibecken gejoined bin sah ich es schon.

Namen wie Bockwurst, Killmasta ihr wisst was ich meine^^(namen geändert, aber auf jeden fall so in etwa)

Ich mir erstma nichts gedacht bis alle auf einmal auf einen Punkt stürmen.

Nach 5 min hatte die Horde dann 3 Basen und wir nur eine.

Als ich ein bischen derigieren wollte, kamen dann so Sätze wie "Hau ab!" oder "Leck mich".

Da ich kein leaver aufm pvp bin bin ich geblieben obwohl ich schon son Hals hatte!!!

Kann ja auch nur ein Einzelfall sein wie ich mir gedacht habe..... bis gestern.

Wir sind im Alteractal und haben 13!! Spieler mehr am anfang und mehr als doppelt so viel Verstärkung!!! nach 5 min.

Nicht mehr herzugeben eig., bis die ganzen Kiddies nach vorne stürmen und die Horde von Hinten Stück für Stück alles erobert hat, während wir vorne rumdümpeln und noch nicht ma in die Base kommen^^

Keiner außer ein paar normale Leute stürmen noch nach hinten (mehr als 5 warens nicht).

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn....wir haben versagt!!!!!!

Und wieder diese Namen wie Mastachief etc.

Da Sommerferien sind kann es da sein das nur noch Kiddies auf den Schlachtfeldern rumlaufen?

Würde mich echt ma interessieren, was für Erfahrungen ihr schon gemacht habt.


MFG Syvius


----------



## Validus (20. Juli 2008)

jo is ir auch auf gefallen also ich zocke kein WoW mehr join mir nahc zu AoC


----------



## Sqou (20. Juli 2008)

Am meisten regen mich auch diese einfallslosen Namen auf :/


----------



## Die.Nachtelfe (20. Juli 2008)

Was hat dass mit Kiddies zu tuhen? Ich finde es immer total schlimm mit diesen Vorurteilen. Ich bin auch ein "Kiddie" gehe erfolgreich Raiden (Ssc/Auge/Myjal). Tja, Kiddies können auch was. Erwachsene können sich genauso dumm anstellen. Okay, ich muss zugeben die 13-15 jährigen Jungs haben oft nichts in der Birne, aber die Mädels sind eben schon weiter...


----------



## BimmBamm (20. Juli 2008)

Syvius schrieb:


> Normalerweise bin ich kein Flamer, aber was ich in den letzten Wochen wieder erlebt habe sprengt wieder den Rahmen!



Aufbau, Einleitungsatz fast identisch mit jenem Poster, der den "Vorurteil gegen Klassen"-Thread aufgemacht hat - ein Schelm, wer dahinter einen Troll vermutet.

Normalerweise bin ich kein Flamer, aber warum schiebst Du Dir diese polarisierenden Themen nicht sonstwohin?

Bimmbamm, reported


----------



## Shadowstar79 (20. Juli 2008)

Ja Ferien ist so ne sache... hast schon recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 finds auch ätzend wie die sch dann in if SW oder so gegenseitig ankacken XD Kiddis kann man aber auchned alle unter einen kamm.. weisste was ich meine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Gibt da auch viele die was drauf haben  ^^ aber die meisten wie mastakillaa hauptsache 8 a im nick oder möchtegern gngstaaaaa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich lach mich weg bei so namen und diese kommen auch ned in meine gruppe !


----------



## gultis (20. Juli 2008)

naja das problem ist das man in wow nix an spielerischen können braucht .... zumindest im pve da brauch man zeit und omen ... das wars auch glei


----------



## Syvius (20. Juli 2008)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Aufbau, Einleitungsatz fast identisch mit jenem Poster, der den "Anti-Hunter"-Thread aufgemacht hat - ein Schelm, wer dahinter einen Troll vermutet.
> 
> Normalerweise bin ich kein Flamer, aber warum schiebst Du Dir diese polarisierenden Themen nicht sonstwohin?
> 
> Bimmbamm, reported




Kann ja sein, hab mir das nicht abgeguckt.

anders Thema:


Klar koennen manche "Kiddies auch was" aber wie jemand schon sagte sind das echt meist die 13-15 jährigen.


----------



## EspCap (20. Juli 2008)

> die 13-15 jährigen Jungs haben nichts in der Birne, aber die Mädels sind eben schön weiter..


Ach komm, jetzt fang du nicht auch noch mit Vorurteilen an, ja ? ^^ 
Ich bin auch 15, kein Mädchen, und raide auch SSC/TK/MH 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ansonsten muss ich dir aber zustimmen, von wegen 





> Erwachsene können sich genauso dumm anstellen


Manchmal noch viel blöder...


----------



## Die.Nachtelfe (20. Juli 2008)

> Klar koennen manche "Kiddies auch was" aber wie jemand schon sagte sind das echt meist die 13-15 jährigen.



Die 13-15 jährigen* Jungen*^^. Es gibt aber auch Ausnahmen. Die Mädchen sind eigentlich immer etwas weiter.



> Ach komm, jetzt fang du nicht auch noch mit Vorurteilen an, ja ? ^^
> Ich bin auch 15, kein Mächen, und raide auch SSC/TK/MH
> Ansonsten muss ich dir aber zustimmen, von wegen



Es gibt eben auf Ausnahmen. Wie gesagt!


----------



## shockatc (20. Juli 2008)

kann mir ma einer erklären wo das problem liegt, dass sich die leute in nem Forum en bisschen luft machen wollen? 
ich mein, lieber bisschen rumflamen in nem forum als wieder en amoklauf in ner schule oder?  (gut der war gemein...)

und ausserdem hat er recht... BGs sind echt total behämmert geworden. das merkt man wenn man "ausserhalb" der kinder-öffnungszeiten spielt. plötzlich spielt alles im Team und jeder weiss was zu tun ist... das is tagsüber sogut wie nich möglich weil jeder da der meinung ist, ER ist der superheld des BGs...


----------



## böseee (20. Juli 2008)

L2P


----------



## Briefklammer (20. Juli 2008)

nur weil die bockwurst oder was weiß ich heißen sind es nich gleich kiddis oder nur weil sie schreiben leck mich
es können genau so gut twinks sein wenn ich twinke nenn ich meine auch manschmal pvppeon....


----------



## Shadowstar79 (20. Juli 2008)

gultis schrieb:


> naja das problem ist das man in wow nix an spielerischen können braucht .... zumindest im pve da brauch man zeit und omen ... das wars auch glei




öhh ne is klar ok PvE is einfacher als PvP aber wenn da nen Mage den falschen sheept und der Hunter dann das  genannte rausschießt der tank nen mob hat auf dem fokus gemacht wird , aber der Schurk dann doch nen anderen mob nimmt und der heiler dann nimmer weis was er machen soll dann hilft auch kein Omenmehr was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fatmanboob (20. Juli 2008)

Was haben die Sommerferien bitte mit Kiddies zu tun? Erwachsene haben nicht immer in den Sommerferien Urlaub.


----------



## Two (20. Juli 2008)

Sommerferien sind noch nicht überall :-D
Geht bei uns erst mitte dieser woche los^^


----------



## Two (20. Juli 2008)

Shadowstar79 schrieb:


> öhh ne is klar ok PvE is einfacher als PvP aber wenn da nen Mage den falschen sheept und der Hunter dann das  genannte rausschießt der tank nen mob hat auf dem fokus gemacht wird , aber der Schurk dann doch nen anderen mob nimmt und der heiler dann nimmer weis was er machen soll dann hilft auch kein Omenmehr was
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


das PvE leichter ist sagen nur die leute die noch nie in ner hero bzw raid inni waren oder sich da eher von über epic leuten ziehen lassen^^


----------



## BimmBamm (20. Juli 2008)

shockatc schrieb:


> und ausserdem hat er recht... BGs sind echt total behämmert geworden. das merkt man wenn man "ausserhalb" der kinder-öffnungszeiten spielt. plötzlich spielt alles im Team und jeder weiss was zu tun ist... das is tagsüber sogut wie nich möglich weil jeder da der meinung ist, ER ist der superheld des BGs...



*flüstern* Soll ich Dir ein Geheimnis verraten? Hey, nicht so laaaauuuut! Das geht auch tagsüber ganz gut - das Geheimnis heißt "Stammgruppe". Nicht sooo lauuut - will ja nicht, daß jemand das mitbekommt! Was? Schwer zu finden? Pssst - auch auf eurem Server gibt es bestimmt einen "PvP-Channel", in dem alle möglichen Leute eine "Stamm" suchen. Auf Gilneas ist das "/join gilneaspvp" - aber nicht so laaaauuut! Ach ja: TS ist Vorraussetzung! Aber *pssst* - da gewinnt man auch zu "Kiddie"-Zeiten fast jedes BG. Unserer Erfahrung nach geht die Anmeldung schneller, wenn man nur 14 Leute für ein 15er BG mitnimmt - ansonsten sucht das System eine zweite Stammgruppe, während sie bei 14 Leuten immer noch von Randoms ausgeht. Aber nicht sooo laaauuttt.

Wer es nötig hat, mit Rnds mitzugehen, hat es wohl nicht anders verdient. Aber hey, nicht sooo laaaauuuut!

Bimmbamm


----------



## Razoth (20. Juli 2008)

egal wie alt die leute sind die ihren char "Bockwurst" nennen, irgendwas haben sie falsch gemacht. 
für mich ist der ganze kram echt kacke... die leute lassen sich nixmehr sagen finden ganken cool und freuen sich wenn se es mal geschafft haben en hordler zu killen... Es macht ja keiner mehr die Bgs zum gewinnen sondern um Horde oder Alli zu schlachten... die höchsten crits/kills zu haben usw. Naja da soll sich keiner beklagen das horde meistens gewinnt. Was bei der Spielweise der Meisten Allis absolut gerechtfertigt ist.


----------



## Ashtera (20. Juli 2008)

sind halt Ferien


----------



## Crailiele (20. Juli 2008)

naja die beleidigungen wie "Spasti" oder die gängigen die man so kennt nehmen derzeit überhand.. 
Kiddy ist m.E ein Begriff der sich auch an sehr kindische sich in der Virtuellen Welt daneben benehmende Erwachsene anwenden lässt, die dann das ausleben was sie sich im RL nicht trauen..
Aber das ist halt eine Sache der GM solchen Menschen mal eine Sperre und wenn zu oft passiert auch mal zu bannen

Aber solche gibt es in jedem Online Spiel oder Chats.. bei WoW macht es sich durch die Masse an Menschen eben mehr bemerkbar.


----------



## MC Creep (20. Juli 2008)

Bist du irgentwie dumm?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Warum sollte hinter jedem Namen wie Gartensalat oder Binnesau ein Kind stecken?

Des sind Namen die sind nur zur Gaudi da...ich kenn so viele die ihre Namen so in der Art nennen und die sind auch Ü18 wie die ganzen Debalas hier immer sagen 
mit ihren ach so guten Gilden und dann am Hyal Trash nach der 3. Welle scheitern...ey ich check euch nicht nur weil ihr zu dumm seit ein spiel zu spielen schiebt ihr des alles auf die "Kiddies"...

Aba naja lange Rede kurzer Sinn...alle Ü18 wo ich innen war, waren so schelcht. Schaffen nicht mal Kara und dann immer diese nervige Gestreite und boah neh...
Sucht euch einfach ne gemischte Gilde sind die besten da kann man nichts falsch machen und dan passt des.

Und schön wnen ihr flamed des zeigt das ihr Angst vor der Wahrheit habt DD
Naja war schön mit euch zu diskutieren wenn ihr immer noch meint Ü18 ist am besten, dann weint dem Trash diverser Inis was vor...wenn ihr nicht wisst wies geht : /weinen

Have fun...und an alle die ernsthaft was gegen Kiddies haben, sind nur sauer auf die weil se in ihrer Kindheit sowas nicht machen dürften und vllt einmal zu viel vom Wickeltisch gefallen sind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Btw: Namen sagen NICHTS über den Spieler selber aus.

Mfg


----------



## Draco1985 (20. Juli 2008)

Briefklammer schrieb:


> nur weil die bockwurst oder was weiß ich heißen sind es nich gleich kiddis oder nur weil sie schreiben leck mich
> es können genau so gut twinks sein wenn ich twinke nenn ich meine auch manschmal pvppeon....



Ein Name wie "Bockwurst" zeugt etweder von einem miserablen Humor oder von Einfallslosigkeit, kombiniert mit dem Irrglauben man würde mit diesem Namen auch noch ernstgenommen. Also ja, hinter der "Bockwurst", dem "Toastbrot", dem "ImbaHunter" und dergleichen mehr würde ich auch zuerst mal Kiddies vermuten, denn die Möglichkeit dass ich positiv überrascht werde ist wesentlich geringer als die Chance dass man da tatsächlich einen Idioten vor sich hat.

Und ganz nebenbei: "Kiddie" bezieht sich nicht auf das physikalische Alter sondern auf die geistige Reife. Wenn jemand mit 12 BT/MH/SW und höher raidet, eine Arenawertung von jenseits der 2200 Punkten hat oder vergleichbares, dann ist er/sie kein Kiddie, sondern ein wertvoller Mitspieler. Also nicht gleich ausflippen wenn dieser Begriff fällt.

@TE: Ja, das kenn ich nur zu gut, aber das beschränkt sich anscheinend nicht nur auf die Ferienzeiten. Um Teamplay im BG zu haben muss man anscheinend mit ner Stammgruppe reingehen. Ansonsten kann man koordiniertes Vorgehen direkt vergessen und ist darauf angewiesen dass sich die andere Seite als noch unfähiger herausstellt, als die eigene.


----------



## killahunter (20. Juli 2008)

Hab auch schon solche Namen wie ''Jägermeister''( Als Hunter -.-) und ''Mastaakillaa'' gelesen.. Muss deswegen ein 13-15 Jähriger hinter dem Char sitzen?? Nein.
Ich weiss ich heisse ''Killahunter'' aber wen interessiert den Namen? Wen interessiert das Alter??Es kommt drauf an wie sie spielen. 
MfG


----------



## MC Creep (20. Juli 2008)

Die.Nachtelfe schrieb:


> Was hat dass mit Kiddies zu tuhen? Ich finde es immer total schlimm mit diesen Vorurteilen. Ich bin auch ein "Kiddie" gehe erfolgreich Raiden (Ssc/Auge/Myjal). Tja, Kiddies können auch was. Erwachsene können sich genauso dumm anstellen. Okay, ich muss zugeben die 13-15 jährigen Jungs haben nichts in der Birne, aber die Mädels sind eben schön weiter...



*Hand trifft Stirn kritisch*
Omq warum sollten 13.15 Jährige Jungs nicht "in der birne" haben?
Sagst du doch nur weil dich keiner will und du von ihnen womöglich enttäuscht wurdest...und in 2 Jahre deine Gesinnung änderst und lesbisch wirst.
No mfg


----------



## Tabuno (20. Juli 2008)

Die.Nachtelfe schrieb:


> Was hat dass mit Kiddies zu tuhen? Ich finde es immer total schlimm mit diesen Vorurteilen. Ich bin auch ein "Kiddie" gehe erfolgreich Raiden (Ssc/Auge/Myjal). Tja, Kiddies können auch was. Erwachsene können sich genauso dumm anstellen. Okay, ich muss zugeben die 13-15 jährigen Jungs haben nichts in der Birne, aber die Mädels sind eben schön weiter...


geh sterben


----------



## Syvius (20. Juli 2008)

MC schrieb:


> Bist du irgentwie dumm?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




So wie viele Leute gesagt haben sind "Kiddies" die Personen die sich kindisch verhalten und es müsssen nicht nur Kinder sein.

Also erst lesen dann sprechen^^

PS: "Bist du dumm?" Das sind auch diese typischen Kindersätze die die Leute nehmen, die sich nicht ausdrücken können^^.

Wundert mich das so viele Leute schon mit so etwas Erfahrung gemacht haben. Schreibt weiter ist sehr interessant.


----------



## ZwergAusDosen (20. Juli 2008)

Also ich finds doof sowas zu behaupten ich persönlich falle auch noch in die Kategorie Kiddi und muss mal stark für die jüngeren spieler eintretten und sagen das viele von uns "Kiddis" oft mehr drauf haben als irgentein 33jähriger "altersack" wie ich sagen würde . Dieses miese vorurteil das Kiddis nix können regt mich total auf ich meine schon wahr viele 12-16 jährige sind einfach zu dumm mal sich an den plan im av oder ads zu halten aber zu sagen man verliert nur wegen den Kiddis ist schwachsinn überlegt mal ob ich nicht nach nem vernünftigen grund warum Allianz immer verliert . Ich spiele auch Allianz auf dem Realmspool Blutdurst ... klare sache ausser av selten mal nen sieg aber ich würde niemals auf die dumme idee kommen das auf irgenteine altersgruppe zu schieben das einfach billig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  überlegt mal ihr da so im recht seid


----------



## Gradius@PTR (20. Juli 2008)

Und du hast mit deinen übermenschlichen Fähigkeiten sofort gesehen das genau die leute die rushen unter 18 waren und alle deffer über 18?
Troll go home mimimimimi


----------



## Kono (shat) (20. Juli 2008)

jo, sind halt ferien
bleibt nichts anderes als auf ferienende zu hoffen, oder darauf das war rauskommt, und sie alle dorthin wechseln..
vielleicht kann man dann auch mal ins bg gehen, ohne irgendwelche schimpfwörter zu lesen, von menschen, die spielen als hätten sie kein hirn


----------



## Trasc (20. Juli 2008)

Also ich finde es auch teilweise so das es einfach so ist das wenn Ferien sind wird mehr gelamt, also ich hab gestern 10bgs gespelt...alles verloren!!! 
Naja aber es sind doch recht große vorurteile gegenüber"kiddies" kenn auch nette jüngere wow spieler und bescheuerte spieler die schon über 30 sind.

mfg Trasc


----------



## Staaken (20. Juli 2008)

Das sind größtenteils Vorurteile. Ich bin auch erst 15, aber mal ehrlich: Wer sich mit 15 / 16 nicht von einem 12 / 13 jährigen unterscheiden lässt, macht eineutig was falsch bzw. ist total hängengeblieben. Ich benehme mich ingame auch immer freundlich und finde jeder sollte sich mal überlegen, ob er genauso agiert. Weil so einfach lassen sich ,,Kiddies" auch nicht in eine Schublade packen. Auch wenn ich allzugerne den ,,Kiddie-Vorurteilen" Recht gebe, dass es meistens die unter 13 Jahren alten Gamer sind, die Ärger bereiten.

MfG


----------



## handyfeuerinecke (20. Juli 2008)

naja da gibt es wirklich sehr viele kiddys, aber z.b. auch ein paar die sich anstrengen und überhaupt nicht in das schema passen, aber trotzdem in eine schublade gestopft werden obwohl sie genauso gute skills haben wie ältere. das ist immer verschieden...

meine meinung: viele kiddys, aber auch ein paar richtig gute leutz dabei


----------



## Fatmanboob (20. Juli 2008)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Und ganz nebenbei: "Kiddie" bezieht sich nicht auf das physikalische Alter sondern auf die geistige Reife. Wenn jemand mit 12 BT/MH/SW und höher raidet, eine Arenawertung von jenseits der 2200 Punkten hat oder vergleichbares, dann ist er/sie kein Kiddie, sondern ein wertvoller Mitspieler. Also nicht gleich ausflippen wenn dieser Begriff fällt.



Ja, man ist so ein Highskill0r, wenn man BT/MH/SW raidet. Und eine 2200 Arenawertung zeugt ja auch nur so von Skill. Und gut WoW zu spielen, hat ja auch so viel mit geistiger Reife zu tun.


----------



## Syvius (20. Juli 2008)

ZwergAusDosen schrieb:


> Also ich finds doof sowas zu behaupten ich persönlich falle auch noch in die Kategorie Kiddi und muss mal stark für die jüngeren spieler eintretten und sagen das viele von uns "Kiddis" oft mehr drauf haben als irgentein 33jähriger "altersack" wie ich sagen würde . Dieses miese vorurteil das Kiddis nix können regt mich total auf ich meine schon wahr viele 12-16 jährige sind einfach zu dumm mal sich an den plan im av oder ads zu halten aber zu sagen man verliert nur wegen den Kiddis ist schwachsinn überlegt mal ob ich nicht nach nem vernünftigen grund warum Allianz immer verliert . Ich spiele auch Allianz auf dem Realmspool Blutdurst ... klare sache ausser av selten mal nen sieg aber ich würde niemals auf die dumme idee kommen das auf irgenteine altersgruppe zu schieben das einfach billig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






Gradius@PTR schrieb:


> Und du hast mit deinen übermenschlichen Fähigkeiten sofort gesehen das genau die leute die rushen unter 18 waren und alle deffer über 18?
> Troll go home mimimimimi




wie gesagt^^: Kiddie=kindlich verhaltender Mensch!..hab nicht gesagt das das kinder sein müssen hab selber kollegen die noch 16 sind und sehr gut zocken koennen......

also bitte nicht falsch verstehen


----------



## Aplizzier (20. Juli 2008)

Mir ist das eig wayne. Es gibt idioten draußen in derwelt und halt in WoW


----------



## Stress0056 (20. Juli 2008)

Shadowstar79 schrieb:


> öhh ne is klar ok PvE is einfacher als PvP aber wenn da nen Mage den falschen sheept und der Hunter dann das  genannte rausschießt der tank nen mob hat auf dem fokus gemacht wird , aber der Schurk dann doch nen anderen mob nimmt und der heiler dann nimmer weis was er machen soll dann hilft auch kein Omenmehr was
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Sry hab So blöd kann man sich nicht anstellen Mage dass falsche sheep etc da für braucht man echt kein können.

Für css,cs.16 da brauch man können man muss Schnelle Reflex haben muss den gegner  einschätzen was er alles nächst macht! muss auf die schritte lauschen von wo kommt er links rechts oben untenXD

Dass ist können wen man dass Beherrscht. Aber wow ne normale ini pfffffffffff schafft wohl  jeder gut in den grossen Raids inis zb black tempel k da brauch man schon bisschen können aber sonst braucht man echt kein können in wow!!

und von pvp rede Ich schon gar nicht! eine Classe Besiegt Immer Dir andre es gibt immer Besser classen alles sein draum finde ich pvp bei scheiß Arena auch dass mit Esl pffff wirt ja immer Lächerlicher Bei css,cs16 hat jeder Die Gleichen karten und nicht einer Team ist aus Stoff und dass andre aus Plate^^^


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fatmanboob (20. Juli 2008)

Wie du Recht hast, TE. Hier gibt es viele Kiddies.


----------



## BimmBamm (20. Juli 2008)

MC schrieb:


> Bist du irgentwie dumm?



"Irgendwie" wird nicht wie oben geschrieben! Selfowned?

Ansonsten bin ich (trotz des Einleitungsatzes, den Du Dir hättest sparen können) Deiner Meinung: Namen sagen genau gar nichts über die Spielqualitäten aus (und das sag' ich nicht nur, weil meine Main "Bimmbamm" heißt, deren Namen übrigens durchaus historisch gewachsen ist).

Frag mich nur, warum Du für so eine simple Aussage soviel Text brauchst.

Bimmbamm


----------



## Stonewhip (20. Juli 2008)

MC schrieb:


> Bist du irgentwie dumm?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dazu fällt mir nur ein Satz aus einem SEHR bekannten Film ein:

"Dumm ist der, der dummes tut." - In Deinem Fall "..der dummes sagt." Soviel Müll, wie Du in Deinen 2 Posts abgelassen hast, und dazu noch in DEM Ton, hast Du die gesammte Kiddie-Gemeinde vorbildlich vertreten. (egal, ob Du eines bist oder nicht.) - GZ!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Es muss aber (auch wenn Du es nicht peilst) etwas dran sein, das die oberbekloppten Namensinhaber die beschi..enste Spiel-Performance (ingame) abliefern und daher IMMER WIEDER solche Threads entstehen. Komisch, oder?


----------



## Gutebesserung (20. Juli 2008)

Mit den Kiddys ist es extrem geworden. Auch das geflame und schlechte Benehmen generell hat echt zugenommen. 10 Min mit meinem Druiden in Shat gewesen und kriege auf einmal eine Gruppeneinladung. Natürlich abgelehnt. Dann krieg ich nen Whisper "Ey du scheiss Boon, mitkommen zur ini ey". Das ist dann öfters so weiter gegangen bis ich entnervt ausgeloggt habe. Weiter auf meinen Tankpala. Wieder die ganze Zeit angeschissen Worden weil ich entweder in ihrer Imba-Rokkzor-Skiller Gruppe nicht Heilen/Tanken/Buffen wollte. Hab jetzt meinen Account für die Sommerferien gekündigt. Das nimmt so extrem überhand das ich keine Lust mehr habe mich mit sollchen Leuten abzugeben.


----------



## Tribola93 (20. Juli 2008)

Die.Nachtelfe schrieb:


> Was hat dass mit Kiddies zu tuhen? Ich finde es immer total schlimm mit diesen Vorurteilen. Ich bin auch ein "Kiddie" gehe erfolgreich Raiden (Ssc/Auge/Myjal). Tja, Kiddies können auch was. Erwachsene können sich genauso dumm anstellen. Okay, ich muss zugeben die 13-15 jährigen Jungs haben nichts in der Birne, aber die Mädels sind eben schön weiter...


ooooh du bist ja noch viel schlimmer als alle anderen xD Ein Kiddie hat nichts mit dem alter zu tun! ich bin auch erst 15 raide ssc tk mh , aber nur weil ich 15 bin bin ich noch lang kein kiddie !!! PS: Enter-Taste funktioniert grad nicht, dh. keine absätze^^


----------



## MC Creep (20. Juli 2008)

Syvius schrieb:


> So wie viele Leute gesagt haben sind "Kiddies" die Personen die sich kindisch verhalten und es müsssen nicht nur Kinder sein.
> 
> Also erst lesen dann sprechen^^
> 
> ...



Bieb Bieb Bieb keiner hat dich lieb...oO cry me a river glaub mir ich kann mich gut genug ausdrücken, aber bei sowas krieg ich einfach son Hals *Zeigt einen ganz großen*  

Lol ich drück michhalt nicht so hochgestochen, geschwollen aus, wie mancher versucht es zu machen *nach oben auf das Zitat zeit*


----------



## Nakotix (20. Juli 2008)

Heyho
Also mich regen diese ganzen Vorurteilen extremst auf.
Ich bin 14 (m) und eben grade weil ich so jung bin bin ich immer sehr darauf bedacht keinen scheiß anzustellen.
Die vorureile gegen "kiddies" gehen so weit das ich keine vernünftige ssc/fds Gilde finde obwohl Mein equip ausreicht , sodass ich vorerst aufgehöhrt habe mit wow.
Mfg Brightnes/Teldrassil
Ps: Ich erlebe so Namen wie Pommespanzer oder Chinaböller eher bei 30+ Leute und die find ich ziemlich Korrekt xD)


----------



## Weskor (20. Juli 2008)

naja der grund warum es solche "schöne nicks" gibt wird wohl sein das die meisten namen eben schon vergeben sind, ich kenn das selber, auch wenn ich mich jetz nich gerade bockwurst oder irgendwas mit killashadowdings nennen würde aber man erstellt einen char und gibt diverse nicks ein die alle schon vergeben sind... da lässt man sich halt etwas weniger inovatives einfallen. ich versteh schon das die namen schon ein bisschen am feeling knabbern aber was will man machen.. im endeffekt ises doch jedem selbst überlassen wie man sich nennt, und nicht jeder der einen aus dem rahmen fallenden nick hat is gleich ein kiddi ^^


----------



## Draco1985 (20. Juli 2008)

Fatmanboob schrieb:


> Ja, man ist so ein Highskill0r, wenn man BT/MH/SW raidet. Und eine 2200 Arenawertung zeugt ja auch nur so von Skill. Und gut WoW zu spielen, hat ja auch so viel mit geistiger Reife zu tun.



Erstmal: "Skill" ist für WoW generell unnötig, egal um welchen Spielinhalt es geht.

Aber jemand der es bis in den Highend-Content oder bis auf hohe Arenawertungen geschafft hat, beweist damit zumindest dass er sich mit anderen arrangieren kann und in Sachen soziale Interaktion im Spiel nicht vollkommen unfähig ist. Solche Leute mussten nämlich zwangsläufig mit anderen zusammenspielen und zwar GUT zusammenspielen.

Ganz im Gegensatz zu einer Flasche die im BG ihren Egotrip durchziehen will und Versuche den Zerg zu koordinieren mit "Verp*** dich!" oder "Mowl!" kommentiert.


----------



## Immondys (20. Juli 2008)

Ich würde meine Zeit nicht mit flamen vergeuden sondern, wenn ich mit den Allies dauernd verliere, meinen Hordlerschurken hoch zu zihen. dann kannst du auch all diese komischen Namen so richtig verdreschen


----------



## Leto1 (20. Juli 2008)

Die.Nachtelfe schrieb:


> Was hat dass mit Kiddies zu tuhen? Ich finde es immer total schlimm mit diesen Vorurteilen. Ich bin auch ein "Kiddie" gehe erfolgreich Raiden (Ssc/Auge/Myjal). Tja, Kiddies können auch was. Erwachsene können sich genauso dumm anstellen. Okay, ich muss zugeben die 13-15 jährigen Jungs haben nichts in der Birne, aber die Mädels sind eben schön weiter...


Da bin ich ganz deiner Meinung. 

Abgesehen von den wenig Rollenspiel tauglichen Namen und der vlt etwas rauhen Ausdrucksweise gibt es nichts was die "Kiddies" falsch gemacht haben. 

(An den Flamethreatautor)
Ihr seid doch nur sauer weil mit 13 Leuten gegen 5 verloren habt. Na und?? Sie waren halt besser. Kein Grund gleich rumzuflamen!


----------



## Draco1985 (20. Juli 2008)

Immondys schrieb:


> Ich würde meine Zeit nicht mit flamen vergeuden sondern, wenn ich mit den Allies dauernd verliere, meinen Hordlerschurken hoch zu zihen. dann kannst du auch all diese komischen Namen so richtig verdreschen



Meiner Erfahrung nach ist es auf Seiten der Horde auch nicht besser und das Spielerniveau ebenfalls nur noch knapp oberhalb des absoluten Nullpunkts. Aber das ist wahrscheinlich Serverabhängig.

EDIT:



Leto1 schrieb:


> Abgesehen von den wenig Rollenspiel tauglichen Namen und der vlt etwas rauhen Ausdrucksweise gibt es nichts was die "Kiddies" falsch gemacht haben.



Allein die Tatsache dass du da keinen Fehler erkennst / erkennen willst spricht Bände...


----------



## Cruzes (20. Juli 2008)

Meines erachtens liegt das meißtens net am alter... ok es gibt viele "kiddies" die meinen "Es" zu sein aber auch net alle.
Ich denke mal die meißten dieser halbstarken liegen so zwischen 16-19 jahren, das sieht man auch im realen leben und so.

Mich regen weniger diese dummen namen auf, mehr das "gangster" getuhe... wie z.b. Deine Mudda alter, halt deine fresse du nub... flame,flame... heul


Nja aber auch die nicht kiddies können hier einen als anfänger das leben extrem schwer machen... ich spiele jetzt noch ent lange WoW und mir ist schon oft vorgekommen das "Suchties" einen hier nur beleidigen wenn es mal mit ner Instanz net klappt, die man das erste mal spielt.


----------



## Nachtelf_Jäger (20. Juli 2008)

Die.Nachtelfe schrieb:


> [...] Okay, ich muss zugeben die 13-15 jährigen Jungs haben nichts in der Birne, aber die Mädels sind eben schön weiter...



Das meinst du hoffentlich nicht ernst! Es gibt genügend Spieler in diesem Alter, darunter auch ich, die teilweise für Erwachsene gehalten werden, weil sie sich so ausdrücken und klasse spielen können! Damit möchte ich jetzt nicht meine Spielweise loben! Es ist einfach so! Du sagst ja selbst, dass auch "Kiddies" erfolgreich Hyjal und Black Tempel raiden können!
Ich meine, es sind oft nur Vorurteile, dass "Kiddies" alles falsch machen, sich beschissene Namen ausdenken und nichts in der Birne haben! Wenn ich mir manchen Erwachsenen in WoW anschaue, frage ich mich: Was ist an diesem Verhalten erwachsen?
Nur weil man erwachsen ist, heißt es nicht dass man dann auch spielen kann!


----------



## Dajor (20. Juli 2008)

LOL  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Also es kommt wohl auf den menschlichen charakter an und den geistes zu stand, in einigen fällen auch die stimmung an.
Und auch noch vielen anderen Faktoren, spielt man schon länger oder hat man gerade angefangen, twinkt man gerade oder möchte einfach nur mal locker spielen.

Bin 20 und zocke zwar gerade nicht mehr, aber vor einen halben jahr fand ich es manchmal auch im pvp frustrierend, weil es auch solche situationen waren wir hier schon beschrieben, andere male habe ich selbst einfach mal die qeusts da gemacht und mich hat es nicht interessiert ob ich gewinne wollte mal die qeusts da testen. Also in Alterac, damals wars sowiesogeiler wo ein match ~ 2 stunden dauerte und oben die flugeinheiten rumflogen, in der mite die riesen kämpften und dann auch noch immer verstärkung kamm. aber naja.

was soll ich noch weiter sagen, rest kann sich jeder selber denken, spieler die unsinn machen zu bannen oder zu bestrafen wäre dumm, da es auch ein zufalls game ist ^^ und so auch mal die andere seite gewinnen kann.
UND ES SOLLTE JEDEN SPAß MACHEN, WEM ES NICHT PASST MACHT WAS ANDERES.

MfG
Dajor


----------



## dejaspeed (20. Juli 2008)

He nix gegen den allmächtigen Masterchief.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syvius (20. Juli 2008)

MC schrieb:


> Bieb Bieb Bieb keiner hat dich lieb...oO cry me a river glaub mir ich kann mich gut genug ausdrücken, aber bei sowas krieg ich einfach son Hals *Zeigt einen ganz großen*
> 
> Lol ich drück michhalt nicht so hochgestochen, geschwollen aus, wie mancher versucht es zu machen *nach oben auf das Zitat zeit*




unter geschwollen ist dann für dich sowas wie "ausdrücken"? XD

finde nur das man seien Meinung besser darstellen sollte als "bist du dumm?"

jeder hat seine eigene meinung dafür ist es auch ein forum^^

außerdem zwingt dich keiner hier reinzuschreiben also flame DU! mal nicht hier so rum^^

MFG Syvius


----------



## MC Creep (20. Juli 2008)

Fatmanboob schrieb:


> Wie du Recht hast, TE. Hier gibt es viele Kiddies.



Bist du vllt auch eins und willst dich nur hinter der Anonymität des Internets verstecken?

*Zeig auf deinen Buffed-Benutzernamen & sagt ganz leise das es keiner hört: Über derartige Namen wird doch gerade diskutiert im Zusammenhang mit "kiddys"*

Haha


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (20. Juli 2008)

fehler passieren eben in bg´s, und ob man gewinnt oder verliert liegt bestimmt nicht nur an den "kiddies"....mal läufts eben besser im bg, mal schlechter...

ein kiddie-bg erkennt man an dem niveaulosen geflame...über sowas kann ich mich extem aufregen und würde am liebsten leaven. und JA, es ist schlimmer geworden...flame flame flame...auf einem niveau bei dem man als zivilisierter mensch nur en kopf schütteln kann.


----------



## handyfeuerinecke (20. Juli 2008)

Stonewhip schrieb:


> Dazu fällt mir nur ein Satz aus einem SEHR bekannten Film ein:
> 
> "Dumm ist der, der dummes tut." - In Deinem Fall "..der dummes sagt." Soviel Müll, wie Du in Deinen 2 Posts abgelassen hast, und dazu noch in DEM Ton, hast Du die gesammte Kiddie-Gemeinde vorbildlich vertreten. (egal, ob Du eines bist oder nicht.) - GZ!
> 
> ...




/signed made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leto1 (20. Juli 2008)

shockatc schrieb:


> kann mir ma einer erklären wo das problem liegt, dass sich die leute in nem Forum en bisschen luft machen wollen?
> ich mein, lieber bisschen rumflamen in nem forum als wieder en amoklauf in ner schule oder?  (gut der war gemein...)
> 
> und ausserdem hat er recht... BGs sind echt total behämmert geworden. das merkt man wenn man "ausserhalb" der kinder-öffnungszeiten spielt. plötzlich spielt alles im Team und jeder weiss was zu tun ist... das is tagsüber sogut wie nich möglich weil jeder da der meinung ist, ER ist der superheld des BGs...



Wenn es euch so stört wieso geht ihr dann nicht einfach zu anderen Zeiten in nen BG, oder besser noch- Ihr macht nen großen Quitthreat auf in dem ihr lautstark der ganzen WOW-Com bekannt was an WoW so Scheiße ist und wechselt zu Buggy-AoC oder HdRO

Meine Fresse....


----------



## Draco1985 (20. Juli 2008)

MC schrieb:


> Bist du vllt auch eins und willst dich nur hinter der Anonymität des Internets verstecken?
> 
> *Zeig auf deinen Buffed-Benutzernamen & sagt ganz leise das es keiner hört: Über derartige Namen wird doch gerade diskutiert im Zusammenhang mit "kiddys"*
> 
> Haha



Als ob ein Name mit "MC" darin seriöser wäre... Wie war das mit dem Glashaus und den Steinen? Mal davon abgesehen dass du dir echt Mühe gibst, dass man dich als unreifen Flamer ansieht. Siehe Kommentare von wegen "Bist du doof?" und so...


----------



## MC Creep (20. Juli 2008)

Syvius schrieb:


> unter geschwollen ist dann für dich sowas wie "ausdrücken"? XD
> 
> finde nur das man seien Meinung besser darstellen sollte als "bist du dumm?"
> 
> ...



Ich flame nicht sondern würde es so ausdrücken:"Etwas schärfer gesprochene Teilname an dieser Diskusion über die Hilflosigkeit mancher Leute, denkend das Kinder an allem Schuld sind* ;D


----------



## Dive-Master (20. Juli 2008)

schön schön, dann werde ich wohl mal pvp machen als hordler ^^^^


----------



## Fatmanboob (20. Juli 2008)

MC schrieb:


> Bist du vllt auch eins und willst dich nur hinter der Anonymität des Internets verstecken?
> 
> *Zeig auf deinen Buffed-Benutzernamen & sagt ganz leise das es keiner hört: Über derartige Namen wird doch gerade diskutiert im Zusammenhang mit "kiddys"*
> 
> Haha




Würdest du mal aus deinem Zimmer rauskommen, und die Welt außerhalb der geschlossenen Rollläden sehen, wüsstest du sicher, wie mein Name zu Stande kommt.


----------



## MC Creep (20. Juli 2008)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Als ob ein Name mit "MC" darin seriöser wäre... Wie war das mit dem Glashaus und den Steinen? Mal davon abgesehen dass du dir echt Mühe gibst, dass man dich als unreifen Flamer ansieht. Siehe Kommentare von wegen "Bist du doof?" und so...



Ich rede über seinen niccht über meinen Namen...haha und dieser Name war noch aus der einer alten längst Vergessenen Zeit^^
Und nein ich stell mich nicht als Clown dar, sonder vertrete nur meine Meinung. 
Mühe geben würde ich nicht sagen...und bist du doof? Und? Sagt des nun was über mien geistiges Alter aus?


----------



## Lillyan (20. Juli 2008)

Wird mal wieder Zeit für eine "Was ist ein Kiddy?"-Diskusion, hm?

Naja, was mir aufgefallen ist ist, daß der Umgangston seit dem Beginn der Ferien erheblich rüder geworden ist. Ob es nun Schulkinder sind oder frustrirte Eltern, die nicht in Urlaub fahren können und den ganzen tag ihre Blagen am Hals haben kann ich nicht beurteilen... auf jeden Fall scheinen viele Leute in dieser Zeit IG ein wenig Dampf ablassen zu müssen.


----------



## Leto1 (20. Juli 2008)

> Es gibt da einen Stat, den gibt es nicht auf Items, er nennt sich Skill.



Poste das lieber nicht zu oft sonst gibt wieder nen neuen Flamethreat darüber


----------



## MC Creep (20. Juli 2008)

Fatmanboob schrieb:


> Würdest du mal aus deinem Zimmer rauskommen, und die Welt außerhalb der geschlossenen Rollläden sehen, wüsstest du sicher, wie mein Name zu Stande kommt.



1. Ich habe ein seeeehr ausgepregtes RL und sehe den ganzen Tag "die Welt außerhal" haha im gegensatz zu manchen anderen 
2. ich glaub dein Name ist dadurch zu stande gekommen das du in den Spiegel geschaut hast  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fatmanboob (20. Juli 2008)

Du weißt nicht, aus welchem Prominenten und welchem Wort mein Name entstanden ist, oder?


----------



## Nerine (20. Juli 2008)

euch gegenseitig beleidigen seht ihr nicht als kindisches getue ? ( hier gings doch um kiddys oder ? O_o)
ich find gerad echt arm was ich hier zum teil lesen muss !


----------



## Syvius (20. Juli 2008)

Fatmanboob schrieb:


> Du weißt nicht, aus welchem Prominenten und welchem Wort mein Name entstanden ist, oder?




is doch klar ftmanscoop

wenn er das nicht wusste------------OMG


----------



## Lillyan (20. Juli 2008)

Fatmanboob schrieb:


> Du weißt nicht, aus welchem Prominenten und welchem Wort mein Name entstanden ist, oder?


Erinnert mich stark an Fight Club.... machts trotzdem nicht besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerOffTank (20. Juli 2008)

1. Zähle ich mit 17 auch noch als Kiddy?
2. Allianz spielen (Leider Gottes) die meisten Kiddys eh nur PvP
3. Fang dir für PVP nen Hordenchar an! Am betsen auf nen PvP realm denke das macht dann nurnoch spaß da sich dort mindestens das verhalten jener Kinder besser ist...
4. Mach dir ne Stammgruppe mit leuten wo  du weist das sie keine Deppen sind oder noch besser welche ausm RL! da kann man sich immernoch schön zusammen aufregen über die Kinderplage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MFG


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (20. Juli 2008)

böseee schrieb:


> L2P



War klar, dass das von einem 13jährigen kommt. Du bestärkst nur die Vorurteile.


----------



## Syvius (20. Juli 2008)

Nerine schrieb:


> euch gegenseitig beleidigen seht ihr nicht als kindisches getue ? ( hier gings doch um kiddys oder ? O_o)
> ich find gerad echt arm was ich hier zum teil lesen muss !




geb dir recht!!


wollte nur erfahrungen wissen und keine kiddie wer oder wer nicht? diskussion anfangen^^


also erfahrungen im pvp und keine beleidigungen bitte


----------



## Nerine (20. Juli 2008)

Nerine schrieb:


> euch gegenseitig beleidigen seht ihr nicht als kindisches getue ? ( hier gings doch um kiddys oder ? O_o)
> ich find gerad echt arm was ich hier zum teil lesen muss !


----------



## MC Creep (20. Juli 2008)

Nein ich weiß es nicht, aber ich bin immer noch von der Theorie mit dem Spiegel überzeugt.
Dann sags mir wer es sein soll...dann weiß ich wieder mehr^^ Buffed bildet


----------



## Xentos (20. Juli 2008)

Die.Nachtelfe schrieb:


> Was hat dass mit Kiddies zu tuhen? Ich finde es immer total schlimm mit diesen Vorurteilen. ...   Okay, ich muss zugeben die 13-15 jährigen Jungs haben nichts in der Birne



Du hast wohl nichts in der Birne oO.

Du wiedersprichst dir aber vom aller derbsten.

Und wieso haben alle 13-15 Jährigen nix in der Birne?

Oh man  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BimmBamm (20. Juli 2008)

MC schrieb:


> Ich flame nicht sondern würde es so ausdrücken:"Etwas schärfer gesprochene Teilname an dieser Diskusion über die Hilflosigkeit mancher Leute, denkend das Kinder an allem Schuld sind* ;D



Leider ist dieser Satz nicht verständlich - bemüht, aber letztlich zeigt der Satz leider, daß da jemand nur über eine sehr begrenzte Wortwahl verfügt und Grammatik nicht mal im Ansatz beherrscht. "Substantivitis" sowie ein nicht vorhandenes instinktives Gespür für Kommasetzung - von ursächlichem Verständnis der Regeln will ich gar nicht erst anfangen - herrschen da vor. Soweit zur äußeren Kritik.

Ansonsten kann ich nur meine Erfahrung auf den "Battlegrounds" geben: Es hat sich weder verbessert noch verschlimmert - die Leute lernen in keinster Weise dazu. Wer mit Rnds auf das Schlachtfeld zieht, muß damit rechnen, daß haushoch verloren wird. Das Geflame ist vor einem halben Jahr nicht schlimmer gewesen als heute. Warum sich die Flamer nicht einer Stammgruppe anschließen, ist natürlich damals wie heute ein Rätsel (siehe mein anderes Post dazu). Wer gewinnen möchte, geht mit "Stamm" - ansonsten kalkuliert man halt ein, daß man unkoordiniert das BG völlig versemmelt. Ich frage mich, ob die "BG-Besserwisser" zu blöde sind, eine "Stamm" zu finden. Vielleicht scheitert es ja am nicht vorhandenen TS-System (oder an der Stimme).

Bimmbamm


----------



## Korlok (20. Juli 2008)

böseee schrieb:


> L2P



oO



... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


genialer beitrag


----------



## Gilriad (20. Juli 2008)

Also ich definiere Kiddie so: Kiddie ist jemand, der sich wie ein Kind *verhält* . Das kann ein 15 jähriger sein, aber auch ein 30 jähriger und noch höher. Für mich hat "Kiddie" nichts mit Alter zu tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber grundsätzlich meide ich in den großen Ferien auf die Schlachtfelder zu gehen. Der Umgangston ist in der Zeit wirklich unter aller Sau.

Gil


----------



## MC Creep (20. Juli 2008)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Leider ist dieser Satz nicht verständlich - bemüht, aber letztlich zeigt der Satz leider, daß da jemand nur über eine sehr begrenzte Wortwahl verfügt und Grammatik nicht mal im Ansatz beherrscht. "Substantivitis" sowie ein nicht vorhandenes instinktives Gespür für Kommasetzung - von ursächlichem Verständnis der Regeln will ich gar nicht erst anfangen - herrschen da vor. Soweit zur äußeren Kritik.
> 
> Ansonsten kann ich nur meine Erfahrung auf den "Battlegrounds" geben: Es hat sich weder verbessert noch verschlimmert - die Leute lernen in keinster Weise dazu. Wer mit Rnds auf das Schlachtfeld zieht, muß damit rechnen, daß haushoch verloren wird. Das Geflame ist vor einem halben Jahr nicht schlimmer gewesen als heute. Warum sich die Flamer nicht einer Stammgruppe anschließen, ist natürlich damals wie heute ein Rätsel (siehe mein anderes Post dazu). Wer gewinnen möchte, geht mit "Stamm" - ansonsten kalkuliert man halt ein, daß man unkoordiniert das BG völlig versemmelt. Ich frage mich, ob die "BG-Besserwisser" zu blöde sind, eine "Stamm" zu finden. Vielleicht scheitert es ja am nicht vorhandenen TS-System (oder an der Stimme).
> 
> Bimmbamm



Oke schön das du den Gelehrten spielst und mich verbesserst, dann hast du endlich auch mal das Gefühl was wert zu sein.
Omg ich bin doch nicht hier in einem Forum von einem Spiel um hier den Intelektuellen rauhöngen zu lassen...ich schriebe wie es mir gefällt...
Oke?
Klar das ich bei einer Bewerbung oder eine Bio von mir nicht so schreib, aber hier is des doch scheiß egal also /cut


----------



## Caspar (20. Juli 2008)

MC schrieb:


> Ich flame nicht sondern würde es so ausdrücken:"Etwas schärfer gesprochene Teilname an dieser Diskusion über die Hilflosigkeit mancher Leute, denkend das Kinder an allem Schuld sind* ;D




Netter Versuch, sich als reifer und gebildeter darzustellen, als man eigentlich ist.

Allerdings : *MÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖP*  *Gescheitert!*


Ich helf dir mal :

Ich flame nicht *KOMMA* sondern würde es so ausdrücken : "Etwas schärfer gesprochene *Teilnahme* an dieser *Diskussion* über die Hilflosigkeit mancher Leute, denkend *KOMMA* *dass* Kinder an allem Schuld *seien* *PUNKT* *ANFÜHRUNGSZEICHEN OBEN*


Das große und unterstrichene sind übrigens die berichtigten Fehler ... nur so als kleine Hilfe


Achja : Setzen, 6!


mfG Caspar


----------



## x.Ne0n (20. Juli 2008)

hatte grad auch sowas.


Fragt mich nen 64er Schurke ob ich lust auf nen PvE Gilde hätte, die SSC und FDS geht.
Brauchen dringend Heiler.


Ich dann darauf, dass ich:

1. Eine Gilde habe
2. Die Gilde PvP orientiert ist
3. mein Halbwegs PvP deutliches Equip schon ahnen lässt, dass ich mich selbst auf Arena und PvP spezialiseiert habe.


Die Antwort vom Schurken kam prompt,

ololol soll ich dir mal nen pvp equip zeigen, das haut dich um wenn du den siehst du nap...



gleich Igno gesetzt und mir meinen Senf dazugedacht


----------



## MC Creep (20. Juli 2008)

Oke schön das du den Gelehrten spielst und mich verbesserst, dann hast du endlich auch mal das Gefühl was wert zu sein.
Oke das nehm ich zurück sollte mich echt ein bisschen zugeln ;P


----------



## MC Creep (20. Juli 2008)

Caspar schrieb:


> Netter Versuch, sich als reifer und gebildeter darzustellen, als man eigentlich ist.
> 
> Allerdings : *MÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖP*  *Gescheitert!*
> 
> ...



Schön das du nun auch deinen Beitrag dazugeben hast. 
Ach ja und an all diejednigen die sich von folgendem angesprochen fühlen: Wenn ihr so begabt seid und die Grammatikfehler anderer Leute auf den ersten Blick findet, dann bewerbt euch doch als Deutsch Lehrer, herrscht eh grad Lehrermangel aber lasst doch die Leute hier von eurem "oO ich weiß alles und verbesser dich, weil ich mich dann besser fühl" Geschwätz verschont...

Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil...wie schon gesagt ich möchte hier nicht gebildet rüberkommen und nochmals vielen dank für die verbesserung


----------



## BimmBamm (20. Juli 2008)

MC schrieb:


> Oke schön das du den Gelehrten spielst und mich verbesserst, dann hast du endlich auch mal das Gefühl was wert zu sein.



Ich verbessere nur etwas, was meiner Ansicht nach Dir ein Mehrwertgefühl geben sollte. Ansonsten bin ich genauso wertlos wie Du.



> Omg ich bin doch nicht hier in einem Forum von einem Spiel um hier den Intelektuellen rauhöngen zu lassen...ich schriebe wie es mir gefällt...
> Oke?
> Klar das ich bei einer Bewerbung oder eine Bio von mir nicht so schreib, aber hier is des doch scheiß egal also /cut



Ich schreibe so, damit andere mich verstehen - aus Respekt vor den anderen, weil ich die Leute in diesem Forum als genauso wertvoll wie die Bewerbungsfritzen betrachte. Das hat etwas mit Respekt zu tun. Leute sollen meine Postings verstehen und schnell lesen können, um möglichst wenig Zeit für die Entzifferung aufbringen zu müssen. Um meine Aussagen eindeutig verständlich zu machen, versuche ich möglichst kurz und prägnant meine Meinung auf den Punkt zu bringen. Dazu korrigiere ich Rechtschreibfehler vor dem Abschicken und mache sogar noch den ein oder anderen Edith.

Du möchtest also bei Lehrern und Bewerbungsbetrachtern einen Eindruck hinterlassen, aber nicht bei den "normalen" Leuten, weil die Dir scheißegal sind? Wie war das mit der Wertigkeit?

Ansonsten finde ich es schade, daß Du zu meinen OnTopic-Argumenten nichts zu sagen hast. Ich finde immer noch, daß sich Rnd-BGs in den letzten Monaten nicht merklich verändert haben.


----------



## Rhokan (20. Juli 2008)

1) sind noch nicht überall Ferien.
2) kann man auch während der schulzeit zocken.
3) müll thread


----------



## Emptybook (20. Juli 2008)

so namen
wie Butterbrot 

mayo
ketchup
Käsekrümmel
Sofa


so Namen tragen Progamer
also zieht es nicht in den dreck indem ihr sagt es wären kiddienamen


----------



## gerome234 (20. Juli 2008)

Also ich glaube Kiddies sind nicht gleich 12 jährige idioten die keine Ahnung haben. Ich denke das Kiddies leute sind die einfach nicht nett sind, glauben sie sind besser als andere und kennen sich trotzdem nicht so gut aus. Das können sowohl Erwachsene als auch Kinder sein. Ich selbst bin 13 und trotzdem weiß ich was man in AV tun muss. Und das wichtigste in jedem BG ist der zusammenhalt. Und der fehlt meistens. Ich mache immer die Leute aufmerksam was sie tun sollten und auch andere tun es und wenn auf das jeder hört hat man eine bessere Chance zu gewinnen. Und mich stört es auch wenn Leute im Bg oder Rp Servern Namen haben wie Damaster oder neuerdings auf Rp ist der Name Kiffer sehr beliebt. 
Aja und @Die.Nachtelfe

Nur weil man Raidet heißt das nicht das man ein besserer Spieler ist. Es können auch gelegenheitsspieler gute Spieler sein aber die können ja nicht raiden weil sie auch arbeiten müssen. Sie kommen nie dazu. Und meistens sagt dir der Raidleiter was du zu tun hast und wenn du das berücksichtigst dann liegt auch meistens der Boss. Du musst nicht gut sein für ein Spiel nur nicht zu dumm. Und es ist egal Buben oder Mädchen beide wenn sie sich nicht dumm anstellen können gut sein. Das Geschlecht ist da nicht relevant.

@BimmBamm:

Das mit der Stamm stimmt nicht. Eine Rnd Gruppe kann genauso erfolgreich sein wenn man zuhört. Und bei einer Stamm muss man meistens is TS kommen aber dort redet sowieso jeder durcheinander. Und ich hab schon viele Stammgruppen gesehen die verloren haben.

MfG Gerome


----------



## Stonewhip (20. Juli 2008)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> ...sowie ein nicht vorhandenes instinktives Gespür für Kommasetzung...



Hehe.. Also mit anderen Worten:

"Ein Pavian setzt die Komma's korrekter als unser Proband" ?? (..denn der hat ja wenigstens noch seinen Instinkt um zu entscheiden, wo die Satzzeichen hinkommen) *g*


----------



## Philipp23 (20. Juli 2008)

Stimmt ! Und hoffentlich kommen diese wow spacken nicht auf die Idee war anzufangen. Bzw. sollte es so werden wie bei Hdro oder Guildwars wer rumspammt account sperre ! Zumindest ist es bei Guildwars so wenn ein kiddie so ein scheiß wie lol etc. im chat schreibt wird er gemeldet und weg ist der Acc ! Sowas sollte man bei war aoc etc. auch machen. Gruss


----------



## Darussios (20. Juli 2008)

Ich misch mich auch mal zur Runde der Hobby-Psychologen dazu.

Ich alias. (Kinder-)Psychater Dr. Prügelpeitsch schreibe die Definition des Wortes "Kiddy" nieder:
Ein Kiddy ist ein Mensch, der sich wie ein Kind verhält.
Das können 30 Jährige sein, die sich kindisch benehmen sowie 15 Jährige die auf das Gymnasium gehen oder 6 Jährige, wobei anzumerken ist, dass sie tatsächlich Kinder sind und man ihnen deswegen ihr kindisches Verhalten nicht zum Vorwurf machen kann.

Meine Theorie zur viel geäußerten Meinung, dass der Umgangston rauher sei, ist, dass es nicht nur Kiddies sind, die für dieses Phänomen verantwortlich sind, sondern auch normale, vom Niveau her Erwachsene Personen, die diese Vorurteile ausnutzen um in den Ferien, aber besonders in den berüchtigten Sommerferien, ihre aufgestaute Wut über den Alltag oder sonstige Probleme auszulassen und dann die Schuld wieder auf die Kiddies abschieben.

Um es kurz zu fassen: Jeder kann schuld sein absolut jeder World of Warcraft-Spieler, weil sie Wut ablassen oder sich wie ein Kiddy benehmen.

Mfg


----------



## Gutebesserung (20. Juli 2008)

Oh man wenn ich das schon sehe. Jetzt fühlen sich mal wieder die jüngeren Spieler angegriffen. Also mal klarstellen:

Kiddy als Begriff: In der heutigen Internett-Gesellschaft beschreibt Kiddy generell kein Alter, sondern das kindliche Verhalten mancher Nutzer. Es geht darum das jemand sich wie ein Kleinkind im Chat verhält. Sprich er sondert mit seinen Beiträgen und seinem Verhalten generell geistigen Dünpfiff ab, den man eigentlich nur direkt  in die Windel sch... könnte. 

In MMO´s : Gemeint sind damit Leute die Sachen wie "lololol...ich bin der Imba Roxxor of Welt" oder vergleichbares schreiben und generell kein Gruppen- oder Sozialverhalten erkennen lassen. Das kommt leider sehr oft bei der jüngeren Spielergruppe auf, weswegen sich auch der Begriff Kiddy und nicht Oldy etabliert hat. 

Klarstellung: Kiddy hat nichts mit dem Alter zu tun sondern ist auf ein Verhalten bezogen. Ob man nun 14 oder 40 ist, es kommt auf die geistige Reife an die ein Nutzer erkennen lässt.

Weiter im Text....oder besser vielleicht /closed weil sonst alle hier aufeinander nur noch losgehen. (Auch eine Art Kiddyverhalten wenn man mich fragt)


----------



## MC Creep (20. Juli 2008)

Du möchtest also bei Lehrern und Bewerbungsbetrachtern einen Eindruck hinterlassen, aber nicht bei den "normalen" Leuten, weil die Dir scheißegal sind? Wie war das mit der Wertigkeit?

Ich möchte hier im Forum mal gar keinen Eindrück hinterlassen, hilft mir ja eh nicht weiter.
Und das mit Wertigkeit von "normalen" Leuten bezweifel ich gesagt bzw. vllt so gemeint zu haben.
Ich woltle vorhin schon einem antworten weil er etwas meinte wie:"Die die in WoW nichts können sind wertlos und sollen aufhören zu spielen!" 
Weil ich davon überzeugt bin das man auch jmd der etwas nicht kann eine Chance dabei zu geben! Wo würden wir hinkommen wenn nur die etwas machen dürfen die es auch können, es gibt nicht nur Naturtalente, die alles sofort können ;D


----------



## Caspar (20. Juli 2008)

MC schrieb:


> Oke schön das du den Gelehrten spielst und mich verbesserst, dann hast du endlich auch mal das Gefühl was wert zu sein.
> Oke das nehm ich zurück sollte mich echt ein bisschen zugeln ;P




Verstell Dich bloß nicht, sag was Du denkst.

Ups, hab ich schon wieder Kommata verwendet ... ich kanns nicht lassen ... muss mich leider immer so hochgestochen und geschwollen ausdrücken.
Schon schlimm, dass man erst mit seiner abgeschlossenen Ausbildung in die Geheimnisse der Rechtschreibung und Zeichensetzung eingeweiht wird.
Armes Deutschland, jaja...

BTT:

Ich denke auch, dass sich die Zahl der "Kiddies" stark erhöht, wenn man sich in RND BGs rumtreibt.
Allerdings sind da halt auch die Leute, die entweder einfach nur mal ein wenig PvP nebenbei betreiben, wie Du und wahrscheinlich die paar Leute, die ebenfalls mit gesundem Menschenverstand an die Sache herangegangen sind, oder Leute, die unbedingt PvP machen wollen, aber wegen ihrer Spielweise keine Stamm finden. (-> "Kiddies")
Da letztere oft in der Überzahl sind, ist es eben keine Freude RND zu gehen.
Kann mich da nur BimmBamm anschließen und Dir raten ne Stamm zu finden, sei es nur für ein Stündchen.

P.S: Kiddy ist meiner Meinung nach altersunabhängig und beschreibt nur das Verhalten.


----------



## Sempai02 (20. Juli 2008)

Zur Antwort auf die Frage des TE sag ich nur: Schau dir das Niveau der Kommentare hier an,dann hast du die WoWsche Spielerschaft.


----------



## 1337Stalker (20. Juli 2008)

Darussios schrieb:


> Ich misch mich auch mal zur Runde der Hobby-Psychologen dazu.
> 
> Ich alias. (Kinder-)Psychater Dr. Prügelpeitsch schreibe die Definition des Wortes "Kiddy" nieder:
> Ein Kiddy ist ein Mensch, der sich wie ein Kind verhält.
> ...



Und genau so ist es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Damatar (20. Juli 2008)

Die.Nachtelfe schrieb:


> Was hat dass mit Kiddies zu tuhen? Ich finde es immer total schlimm mit diesen Vorurteilen. Ich bin auch ein "Kiddie" gehe erfolgreich Raiden (Ssc/Auge/Myjal). Tja, Kiddies können auch was. Erwachsene können sich genauso dumm anstellen. Okay, ich muss zugeben die 13-15 jährigen Jungs haben nichts in der Birne, aber die Mädels sind eben schön weiter...


da mann grudsetzlich von boys ausgeht( ,mann kann ja net hinter den char sehen) sind natürlich auch eben solche emeint^^, hab baer schon festgestelt  das girlys tatsächlich die besseren wowler sind, sie checken aufn bg schneller was sache is^^ sorry guys das müssen ma nunmal  jetzt einräumen


----------



## Staaken (20. Juli 2008)

Aus meiner Sicht kann ich nur sagen: Das Verhalten innerhalb der Horde auf PvP-Realms
 ist fast durchgehend super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Auf der Seite der Allianz muss ja wohl kaum erwähnen das die ,,Kiddie-Dichte" seh viel höher ist.

MfG


----------



## MC Creep (20. Juli 2008)

Darussios schrieb:


> Ich misch mich auch mal zur Runde der Hobby-Psychologen dazu.
> 
> Ich alias. (Kinder-)Psychater Dr. Prügelpeitsch schreibe die Definition des Wortes "Kiddy" nieder:
> Ein Kiddy ist ein Mensch, der sich wie ein Kind verhält.
> ...



Haaaaaaaaaa *Fetter Applaus* so und so können wir den Thread hier abschließen!
Genau so ist es! Darussios hat´s begriffen
Thx Mfg


----------



## Philipp23 (20. Juli 2008)

Darussios schrieb:


> Ich misch mich auch mal zur Runde der Hobby-Psychologen dazu.
> 
> Ich alias. (Kinder-)Psychater Dr. Prügelpeitsch schreibe die Definition des Wortes "Kiddy" nieder:
> Ein Kiddy ist ein Mensch, der sich wie ein Kind verhält.
> ...



Ja gegen die leute was sich benehmen können ist ja nichts auszusetzten. Wenn sich ein 14 jähriger benimmt und vom Hirn her schon etwas fortgeschrittener als manch 30er jähirger ist kein problem. Doch wenn es zb: wie bei er Fußball Eu08 war. Jeder Idiot alles im chat kommentiert. Sowas geht einen aufn Keks. Und genau solch leute sollte man den acc sperren. Darum schrieb ich vorhin die Regeln sollten auf den Niveau von GuildWars oder Hdro sein. Gruss


----------



## BimmBamm (20. Juli 2008)

gerome234 schrieb:


> @BimmBamm:
> 
> Das mit der Stamm stimmt nicht. Eine Rnd Gruppe kann genauso erfolgreich sein wenn man zuhört. Und bei einer Stamm muss man meistens is TS kommen aber dort redet sowieso jeder durcheinander. Und ich hab schon viele Stammgruppen gesehen die verloren haben.
> 
> MfG Gerome



Klar kann eine Rnd genauso erfolgreich sein - nur ist es sie in den meisten Fällen nicht. Was die "Stamm" betrifft, so muß ich da tatsächlich einschränken - sie braucht auch einen Anführer, der klar die Ansagen macht. "Push-to-Talk" ist eh Pflicht. Halten sich die Leute an die Anweisungen bzw. wird tatsächlich nur das für das BG wichtige durchgesagt, ist es ein klarer Gewinn gegen jede Random. Ich z. B. habe heute mit "Stamm" nicht ein Spiel in 3 Stunden verloren. 

Bimmbamm


----------



## Lillyan (20. Juli 2008)

Emptybook schrieb:


> so namen
> wie Butterbrot
> 
> mayo
> ...


Du bist ja knuffig *in die Wange kneif*

Was bitte hat das mit "Progamer" zu tun sich dämliche Namen zu geben? Das hat höchstens was mit non-rp-Server zu tun... der name sagt rein gar nichts über Fähigkeiten oder "Status" des Spielers aus.


----------



## Damatar (20. Juli 2008)

Xentos schrieb:


> Du hast wohl nichts in der Birne oO.
> 
> Du wiedersprichst dir aber vom aller derbsten.
> 
> ...


rich ich da nen 13-15 jährigen jungen^^?


----------



## MC Creep (20. Juli 2008)

Caspar schrieb:


> Verstell Dich bloß nicht, sag was Du denkst.
> 
> Ups, hab ich schon wieder Kommata verwendet ... ich kanns nicht lassen ... muss mich leider immer so hochgestochen und geschwollen ausdrücken.
> Schon schlimm, dass man erst mit seiner abgeschlossenen Ausbildung in die Geheimnisse der Rechtschreibung und Zeichensetzung eingeweiht wird.
> ...



Ich verstell mich auch nicht, ich sag das was ich denke und ich denke auch nicht das jeder der meint andere Auflaufen zu lassen, indem er sie grammatikalisch Verbessert (warscheinlich nur um auch etwas der Diskussion beizutragen) , dumm oder derartiges ist, ich meine nur das es i-wann auc mal wieder reicht.
Und ja ich nehm es ernsthaft zurück weil ich es jetzt beräue ihn derartig "Angegriffen" zu haben -.-
Mfg


----------



## OnkelJockel (20. Juli 2008)

Ne sinnlose Diskussion.

Wenn die Ferien beginnen ist es meisten so, das mehr Jugendliche spielen.

Man darf nicht vergessen das es ........ A*Kinder gibt erträgliche Kinder, vernüftige und Gute Kinder gibt. Genauso wie es A*Erwachsene gibt, erträgliche, vernüftige und gute Erwachsene gibt.

Und was den Nick angeht, mein Twink hieß auch Stinkesocke. Spielerisches können hat nix mit dem Alter zu tun. Sondern mit der Reife, und wenn du in einem Idioten BG gelandet bist, dann hattest du halt pech.


----------



## EspCap (20. Juli 2008)

> da mann grudsetzlich von boys ausgeht( ,mann kann ja net hinter den char sehen) sind natürlich auch eben solche emeint^^, hab baer schon festgestelt das girlys tatsächlich die besseren wowler sind, sie checken aufn bg schneller was sache is^^ sorry guys das müssen ma nunmal jetzt einräumen


Ist das ne Krankheit dass du laufend englische Wörter mitreinbringst? Wenn ja, Beileid. Und: Woher weisst du dass die Leute, die aufm Bg schneller verstehen worum es geht Mädels sind? Wirst ja wohl kaum deinen ganzen Realmpool persönlich kennen, oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## m@gG0t (20. Juli 2008)

Die.Nachtelfe schrieb:


> Ich finde es immer total schlimm mit diesen Vorurteilen... Jungs haben nichts in der Birne, aber die Mädels sind eben schön weiter...



Jaja, Vorurteile, ne?


----------



## Damatar (20. Juli 2008)

EspCap schrieb:


> Ist das ne Krankheit dass du laufend englische Wörter mitreinbringst? Wenn ja, Beileid. Und: Woher weisst du dass die Leute, die aufm Bg schneller verstehen worum es geht Mädels sind? Wirst ja wohl kaum deinen ganzen Realmpool persönlich kennen, oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


erstens, kanst dir geflame dieser art sonst wo hinschieben, 2tens,beobachte ich die spielweise und den einsatz einiger gamer wen ich im bg drin bin, und wenn sie sich selsbt noch als weiblich entlarften ist die sache eindetutig, bisher waren diese sehr gutt informierte gamerinen, die wusten was gebraucht wird, zb bei av.


----------



## Guze no Tomogara (20. Juli 2008)

whine-thread ftw.!


----------



## dragon1 (20. Juli 2008)

*kiddies*,also kinder sind oft genauso klug wie erwachsene, nur haben oft nur nicht genug erfahrung/ausbildung.

ich loese logikaugaben bei denen viele erwachsene schreitern.(ja,ist ja auch mein hobby,und das ist kein angeben^^)
ich geb aber zu, dass die meisten erwachsenen mehr wissen als ich.


und es gibt leider sehr viele erwachsene,die sich wie kleinkinder benehmen,und meinen*was ich sage ist wichtiger*

und @ Die.Nachtelfe und 
*da mann grudsetzlich von boys ausgeht( ,mann kann ja net hinter den char sehen) sind natürlich auch eben solche emeint^^, hab baer schon festgestelt das girlys tatsächlich die besseren wowler sind, sie checken aufn bg schneller was sache is^^ sorry guys das müssen ma nunmal jetzt einräumen*


kann ich nur sagen,das das auch dumme vorurteile sind.
a. es ist nichts davon bewiesen.
b. wenn man dein text so anschaut kann man kaum soetwas glauben


----------



## EspCap (20. Juli 2008)

> erstens, kanst dir geflame dieser art sonst wo hinschieben, 2tens,beobachte ich die spielweise und den einsatz einiger gamer wen ich im bg drin bin, und wenn sie sich selsbt noch als weiblich entlarften ist die sache eindetutig, bisher waren diese sehr gutt informierte gamerinen, die wusten was gebraucht wird, zb bei av.


Wenn sie sich als weiblich "entlarven" heisst das noch lange nicht dass sies auch sind .. Und: Vielleicht solltest weniger die Spielweisen anderer beobachten und dich mehr auf die Bgs konzentrieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BimmBamm (20. Juli 2008)

MC schrieb:


> Ich möchte hier im Forum mal gar keinen Eindrück hinterlassen, hilft mir ja eh nicht weiter.



Fällt Dir auf, daß das genau das ist, was ich in meinem Posting angesprochen habe? Nur da, wo Du Vorteile siehst, strengst Du Dich auch an! Wie war das mit der Wertigkeit?

"Style is just doing the best you can under any given condition. That's all it is. And when people don't do the best they can, under any given conditions, they don't have style." - Charles Bukowski 

(übersetzt: "Stil ist einfach nur, immer und unter allen Bedingungen das Beste zu geben. Das ist alles. Und wenn die Menschen nicht alles geben, egal, wie die Bedingungen sind, dann haben sie keinen Stil!")

Bimmbamm, der hofft, daß Du das im BG wie der olle Buk machst


----------



## Damatar (20. Juli 2008)

EspCap schrieb:


> Wenn sie sich als weiblich "entlarven" heisst das noch lange nicht dass sies auch sind .. Und: Vielleicht solltest weniger die Spielweisen anderer beobachten und dich mehr auf die Bgs konzentrieren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


provozier wen anders


----------



## Pàscal1 (20. Juli 2008)

Kennt ihr Mario Bart? 
"Die Klimaanlage funktioniert sonst imme" "Was interessiert mich dass ob die Klimaanlage läuft wenn ich nicht da bin?" 

--> is mir doch egal ob du sonst nicht flamest, du tusts halt jetzt.....


"Normalerweise bin ich ganz nett, aber heute polier ich dir mal die Fresse"


----------



## EspCap (20. Juli 2008)

> provozier wen anders


Ich interpretier das mal so, dass dir nix mehr einfällt


----------



## Damatar (20. Juli 2008)

EspCap schrieb:


> Ich interpretier das mal so, dass dir nix mehr einfällt


.... ich sag da einfach nix zu jeder der deine kommentare verfolgt wird mir zustimmen, wen ich sage PROVOZIER WEN ANDERS, danke


----------



## Respekt (20. Juli 2008)

ich hasse kiddys


----------



## Teberion (20. Juli 2008)

Also ich muss sagen ich kann das PvP Problem .

Horde Ysera AV =Loose ( wenn wir nicht mal glück haben^^)

Andersrum  Ads ,AB,Ws  da gewinnen wir immer   und das auch ziemlich schnell. ( Es gibt ausnahmen.)

So und ich bin auch erst 14 aber  raide auch bis BT .

Ach und wenn ihr meint  zu Zeiten wo die *kiddys* nicht on sind  spielen wir besser im AV , vollkommen falsch .

Ich spiele auch bis 5 oder 6 Uhr Morgens und wie solls auch anders, sein auch um diese Uhrzeit verlieren wir im AV.

Meine Meinung dazu : Kiddys sind nicht die die Fragen haben weil sie gerad ers mit dem Spiel begonnen haben oder Leute die einfach nicht gut Spielen können dazu würde ich Anfäanger oder Noob sagen aber nicht *Kiddy*.

Kiddys sind für mich Leute die im Av  am Flamen sind weil se schon wieder verlieren  und  selber  z.b.  als schurke 0 dmg  und 0 kills im ganzen bg gemacht haben.

Und zu den Namen BF2 Clan Kollege von mir 32 sein 2. Char heist Schokosahne und er kann spielen .

An die die auch erst 14 oder 15  sind  fragt doch ma im Ts wfür wie alt die Leute euch halten  , mein clan meinte  19  meine Gildenkollegen 17-19.

So hab ich ne Gilden kollegin ma gefragt was sie so zum alter in WoW meinte und wie alt sie mich einschätze.

Sie sagte ich denke du bist 19 und sry ich finde 14 Jährige gehören nicht um 22.00 Uhr  in den Raid sondern ins Bett .

Später 22.00 Uhr im MH Raid sagte ich  ihr dann wie alt ich bin und sie meinte nur " Oh sry ,aber ich hab nicht erwartet das du erst 14 bist ."

Da sieht man das das meiste nur vorurteile sind .

MFG Teberion


----------



## MC Creep (20. Juli 2008)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Fällt Dir auf, daß das genau das ist, was ich in meinem Posting angesprochen habe? Nur da, wo Du Vorteile siehst, strengst Du Dich auch an! Wie war das mit der Wertigkeit?
> 
> "Style is just doing the best you can under any given condition. That's all it is. And when people don't do the best they can, under any given conditions, they don't have style." - Charles Bukowski
> 
> ...



Ich sage es nochmal...wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil.
*Toll daher redend -.-* Ich hab mich bei meiner Aussage, das das hier mir nichts bringt, verständlich auf dieses Forum bezogen.

Natürlich geb ich auch ingame mein bestes, brinngt mich ja da auch weiter.
Tja also Tippesser lesen


----------



## Larmina (20. Juli 2008)

Stimmt schon ich bin 16 (Knapp aus dem Kiddyalter raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) Und zock Bgs eigentlich nur Nachts weil da auf einmal alles Super klappt sogar in Unterzahl. Gut während den Ferien merkt man, dass es auch Nachts nicht klappt... Aber es sind nicht alle unter 16 Kiddys. Mache haben sogar wesentlich mehr Ahnung als Erwachsene


----------



## Darussios (20. Juli 2008)

Larmina schrieb:


> Stimmt schon ich bin 16 (Knapp aus dem Kiddyalter raus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Les dir mal die Definition des Wortes Kiddy von anderen Postern und mir durch, dann wirst du feststellen, dass du immer im Kiddyalter bist, wenn du dich kindisch benimmst bzw. nie drin warst, weil du dich ordentlich benimmst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BimmBamm (20. Juli 2008)

MC schrieb:


> Ich sage es nochmal...wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil.
> *Toll daher redend -.-* Ich hab mich bei meiner Aussage, das das hier mir nichts bringt, verständlich auf dieses Forum bezogen.



Und er merkt es nicht...



> Tja also Tippesser lesen



Eben! Wie klar darf ich es für Dich noch ausdrücken, daß Du der Meinung bist, daß Dich dieses Forum persönlich nicht weiter bringt und Du deshalb auch gar keinen Wert in Deine Formulierungen legst? Das ist doch genau das, was Du sagen möchtest, oder? Dieses Forum hat also für Dich keinen Wert; Du bringst den Leuten keinen Respekt entgegen. Inwiefern widerspricht das nun meiner Interpretation? Und warum postest Du hier überhaupt, wenn Dich das nicht weiterbringt? Einfach mal was gesagt haben?

Bimmbamm


----------



## MC Creep (20. Juli 2008)

So ich hab etz keine Lust mehr. Habt noch schön viel Spaß.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich lebe nun mein Reallife...haha
Würde einigen hier auch gut tun!


----------



## grünhaupt (20. Juli 2008)

jaja, die Kiddies

Wir waren ja alle mal klein.

Ein 12-jähriges Kind hat einfach eine ganz andere Lebenseinstellung (wenn es denn sowas überhaupt hat) wie ein Tweeny.

upps:

ok. 

bis 12 Jahre = Kiddy, haben einfach nur Spass am Spielen ohne sich Gedanken über ihr Tun zu machen. Daher sind Kiddies unbekümmert gegenüber Konsequenzen

12 - 19 = Teeny, müssen langsam Leistung bringen, zuerst in der Schule, dann als Azubi. Sind im Handeln schon ein wenig ernsthafter, kennen aber den Ernst des Lebens auch noch nicht. Machen sich immerhin schon ab und zu Gedanken über ihr Tun und folgende Konsequenzen.

20 - 29 Tweeny, haben die Lehre/ höhere Schule abgeschlossen und sehen, ohne Verantwortung, Anstand oder Leistung kommen sie nicht weit. Machen sich ernsthaft Gedanken über ihr Tun und die Konsequenzen.

Ergo: Kinder an die Macht, sperrt die Kiddies weg, egal ob 12 Jahre oder 80 Jahre alt.

Grüni

über 30, langsam wird man erwachsen, kennen den ernst des lebens relativ gut um dennoch wieder die Erfahrung zu machen, dass es nichts wichtiges gibt im Leben. Schon gar nicht WOW.

Ps. @ BimmBamm. Was bringt es dir, wenn du lesen kannst, aber nichts VERSTEHST.


----------



## BimmBamm (20. Juli 2008)

MC schrieb:


> So ich hab etz keine Lust mehr. Habt noch schön viel Spaß.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich werte das als Bankrotterklärung des Argumentlosen! Danke, daß wir darüber gesprochen haben!

Bimmbamm


----------



## Sebasti92 (20. Juli 2008)

Kiddys!


----------



## MC Creep (20. Juli 2008)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Und er merkt es nicht...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Super du hast ja vollkommen Recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wirklich du solltest deine Menschenkenntniss und deine Intelektualität zum Beruf machen. 

Jetzt mal ehrlich zeig dein Können nicht hier sondern, sondern wo es dich im Leben weiterbringt.

mfg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hellraiser1488 (20. Juli 2008)

nicht nur aufn schlachtefeld die kiddis sind überall und lassen die menschen nicht in ruhe

habe es auch bei einem gruul raid erlebt (ausnahmsweise mal random) da meinte einer aus dem raid er müsste den tollen ts spammer benutzen...
fand er seher lustig obwohl er sich somit selbst die chance kaputt gemacht hat ein evtl. t4 teil zu bekommen...
ich gehe kaputt an den scheiß


----------



## MC Creep (20. Juli 2008)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Ich werte das als Bankrotterklärung des Argumentlosen! Danke, daß wir darüber gesprochen haben!
> 
> Bimmbamm



Ich könnte dich auch nun mit diversen Mutterwitzen zuspamen, aber des wäre mir zu dumm. Dann kriechen hier alle wieder aus ihren Löchern um mich zu flamen!

Aber naja ich war noch nie ein Meister der deutschen Grammatik und wie man sich ausdrückt...manchen Leuten liegt die Naturwissenschaften mehr *auf mich zeig* Jedem das seine also dann Hau rein diqqa  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (20. Juli 2008)

@MC Creep

Hier mal paar Tipps wie du dein Leben in den Griff bekommst:

1. Lies den Duden und lern richtig Deutsch
2. Komm aus deinem Keller raus und geh an die Sonne, die ist liep die macht dir nix!
3. Hör auf in irgendwelchen Foren den Coolen zu markieren mit irgendwelchen idiotischen Posts.
4. Lösch bitte deinen Buffed Account.
5. Such dir ne Arbeit

Ach ich seh schon deine Antwort(Ich hab ne Arbeit ich bin Cool l2p kknb !!!11111einself)

@Topic

Kiddie hat nix mit Alter zu tun, es gibt 30 jährige die sich aufführen wie 12 und meinen sie seien die tollsten weil sie mehr Lila tragen.


----------



## Goregrinder (20. Juli 2008)

Die.Nachtelfe schrieb:


> Die 13-15 jährigen* Jungen*^^. Es gibt aber auch Ausnahmen. Die Mädchen sind eigentlich immer etwas weiter.
> 
> 
> 
> Es gibt eben auf Ausnahmen. Wie gesagt!



ja natürlich sind 13 Jährige Mädchen schon sehr viel weiter Oo, ich weiß nich wo du herkommst, aber hier in Europa und umgebung stimmt das nicht ganz.
Und inner regel sind alle im Alter von 13 noch nicht ganz soweit und haben seltsame gedankengänge. Aber das mit den BGs is doch schon lange so, mal mehr mal weniger, genauso wie die Rnd-Groups für diverse instanzen...

mfg


----------



## BimmBamm (20. Juli 2008)

MC schrieb:


> Wirklich du solltest deine Menschenkenntniss und deine Intelektualität zum Beruf machen.
> 
> Jetzt mal ehrlich zeig dein Können nicht hier sondern, sondern wo es dich im Leben weiterbringt.



Das ist doch mal ein schönes Schlußwort! Genau so wollte ich das sehen! Besser kann man sich nicht selbst demontieren!

Bimmbamm


----------



## HordeCrusher (20. Juli 2008)

wayyyne  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

das einzige kiddie bist du  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Svipall (20. Juli 2008)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Normalerweise bin ich kein Flamer, aber warum schiebst Du Dir diese polarisierenden Themen nicht sonstwohin?




Warum schiebst Du Dir nicht deine Oberlehrer-Postings auch dahin?
Mann, Mann, wie mich solche Foren Scheriffs nerven, noch dazu wenn in einem Sred 4x der gleiche Lehrer sein Sekret absondert.......


----------



## Arikros (20. Juli 2008)

Sqou schrieb:


> Am meisten regen mich auch diese einfallslosen Namen auf :/


Ich kenn einen der heißt Thekingofwow ^^


----------



## BimmBamm (20. Juli 2008)

Svipall schrieb:


> Warum schiebst Du Dir nicht deine Oberlehrer-Postings auch dahin?



Daß ich in meiner Antwort auf eine vermeintliche Troll-Attacke[1] einging, hast Du nicht bemerkt? Falls Du tatsächlich versuchst, den angegebenen Link zu lesen und mein Posting damit in Verbindung zu setzen und eventuell sogar daraus etwas lernst, entschuldige ich mich für mein Lehrerverhalten.

Falls nicht, geh sterben!

Bimmbamm

[1] http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Troll_(Netzkultur)


----------



## Thoor (20. Juli 2008)

HordeCrusher schrieb:


> wayyyne
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Gaydar has detected Gayness in your post.

@Topic Ich war gestern Abend mit Evercon(T6 Sunwell raidgrp) Naxx, und wir haben dank so nem idiotischen Kiddie Kel nicht geschafft. Es war ein Schurke ohne einen Namen wie."Deahtkiller , Nightshadow" etc. Er hatte ne s3 Waffe rest s2/s3. Zuerst pult er Kel einfach so weil er sich zum selbsternannten Raidleiter erklärter obwohl alle ihn nur auslachten.(Es waren alle bis auf ihn in Ventrillo). Na ja pull ist nicht so schlimm weil Kel in Phase 1 ein Witz ist. Jedoch war er so DUMM und und rannte per Sprinten in die diversen dastehenden Mobgruppen und vereckte. Nichts desto Trotz wir kamen in Phase 2 und der Schurke wurde dummerweise gerezzt.... Er hatte nichts besseres zu tun als wie ein Idiot auf Kel zu hauen, Aggro zu ziehen und wieder zu verecken. Aus Spass wurde er wieder gerezzt um zu sehen was er als nächstes für n Scheiss macht. Irgendwann waren wir bei 5% und die Adds warens chon lange da aber der Tankpala war tot.Jetz die Quizzfrage, was macht der Schurke?(Von 25 Leuten lebten noch 5:1 Tank 2 Healer 1 Mage und der Schurke) 

Richtig er haut auf die ca 10 Adds, zieht Aggro und vanisht. 

Dann 1% es leben noch der Tank und der Schurke was macht der Schurke?(Tank hatte Fullt6, sprich er hätte noch relativ lange ohne Heal ausgehalten)JAWOHL ER VANISHT!

Na ja Wipe und er nannte dann den Raid einen Haufen Noobs, na ja es wurde dann abgebrochen. 

Dann kam der normale Kiddie Flame:"Olol rofl ihr seit so plöd ihr habt 0 plan ich habe mit meinem anderen char t6 voll omfg olol rofl ihr seit so schlecht l2p kknb" Auf die Frage:"Arsenal link plx" kam"Hab ich nicht nötig"gefolgt von "spieler ignoriert Euch". Na ja da meldet sich aufs Mal ein Spieler und entschuldigte sich höflichst für seinen grossen Bruder, (er selber war 16 und der Bruder 21).

Da sieht mans, Kiddy sein hat nichts mit Alter zu tun!


----------



## -Thunderblade- (20. Juli 2008)

Da sind wahrlich Kinder am Werk. Wobei ich das nicht immer unbedingt auf das Alter beziehen würde - geistig schwächere Zeitgenossen finden sich in allen Altersgruppen wieder.

Auch ich habe mit WoW vor einigen Monaten aufgehört und wechsel bald zu Age of Conan. Wie gesagt, das mit dem Alter ist das so 'ne Sache aber ich rechne schon mit einer etwas erwachseneren Community - passend zum gesamten setting des Spiels.
Etwas warte ich noch ab, damit Funcom weiterhin Bugs beheben, die gesamte Spielmechanik aufpolieren und content nachliefern kann aber dann haben wir es wohl mit einem würdigen Erben von WoW zutun. Raus aus der Bonbon-Fabrik - rein in eine erwachsenere, frische Welt.


----------



## BimmBamm (20. Juli 2008)

Thoor schrieb:


> Aus Spass wurde er wieder gerezzt um zu sehen was er als nächstes für n Scheiss macht.



Klar - ihr schafft den nicht, weil ihr so blöd seid, einen Rnd mitzunehmen und den auch noch aus Spaß wiederzubeleben, obwohl der nur Scheiße baut. Wen willst Du hier verarschen?

Bimmbamm


----------



## Tomtek (20. Juli 2008)

Also Ich bin auch so ein genanntes "Kiddi" bin 15 1/2 Jahre alt und raide mit meiner Gilde MH/BT/SW und ich kann euch aus Erfahrung sagen es gibt auch Erwachsene die sich unreifer verhalten als ein 14 jähriger ..
Wenn es euch net passt einfach /ignore oder /quit Wow  :>


----------



## Thoor (20. Juli 2008)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Klar - ihr schafft den nicht, weil ihr so blöd seid, einen Rnd mitzunehmen und den auch noch aus Spaß wiederzubeleben, obwohl der nur Scheiße baut. Wen willst Du hier verarschen?
> 
> Bimmbamm


Es war klar das wir wipen weil der halbe Raid aufm Boden lag und fast alle geleaved sind... Also bitte, werd nicht gleich so aufbrausend und aggressiv ja.


----------



## kingkryzon (20. Juli 2008)

halt die *****  über kiddies du hast so keine ahnung ...kiddy is für dich jemand der net spielen kann aber du bist son gimp das es so garnet stimmt -.-


----------



## Sifo-Dyas (20. Juli 2008)

Syvius schrieb:


> Hi Leute
> 
> Normalerweise bin ich kein Flamer, aber was ich in den letzten Wochen wieder erlebt habe sprengt wieder den Rahmen!
> 
> ...



Es ist wirklich traurig aber diese Erfahrung macht mal leider immer wieder wenn Sommerferien sind, ich vermute das dann viele Kids die langweile haben ihren Account wieder Reactivieren dann hat man sie bedauerlicherweise an der Backe auf den Schlachtfeldern. Abhilfe schaffen kann man für sich Persönlich nur wenn man sich eine PvP "Stammgruppe" zusammenbaut zumindest für Arathie und Warsong ist das umsetzbar. Ansonsten muß man leider mit den Kindern leben die ja auch irgendwie ihre daseins berechtigung in WoW haben (FSK 12) . Mich nervt das auch immer Tierisch ab aber was so ist das "harte" WoW leben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlizzLord (20. Juli 2008)

Ich frag mich immer was das mit Kiddie sein zu tun hat ich bin 16 also auch noch ein "kiddie" und mein schlimmster Name den ich habe is Youdie aber auch nur weil das eigent. ein 19ner pvp char werden sollte...

Also warum zur Hölle bist du der festen Überzeugung das dort nur 10-16 jährige vorm Monitor sitzen ich kenn Leute die sind 40 und bennehmen sich noch viel schlimmer!
und das mit Sommerferien ist jawohl mal überhaupt kein Argument auch im tiefen Winter laufen solche Leute rum <.<

Edit: Sowas is für mich ein "Kiddie"(wie ihr es immer nennt)


> halt die ***** über kiddies du hast so keine ahnung ...kiddy is für dich jemand der net spielen kann aber du bist son gimp das es so garnet stimmt -.-


----------



## Stress0056 (20. Juli 2008)

Thoor schrieb:


> Es war klar das wir wipen weil der halbe Raid aufm Boden lag und fast alle geleaved sind... Also bitte, werd nicht gleich so aufbrausend und aggressiv ja.




Hey yo alter Was willst du ich bin voll der Gangster un wohne in einem haus yo yo yo ich höre 50 cent Und bin cool yo yo yo Willst du dass ich meine homis Holle Du poussy jaja alter bin voll der Gangster XD Warts ab bis ich Meine 9 Millimeter Spitz Pistole Holle Dan gehst ab hier. Dann kill ich dich^^


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




so hört sich ein Aggressives Möchte gern Gangster Kiddy an!^^ wens Aggressive ist 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dass was ich geschrieben hab nicht Ernst Nehmen solle nur Ne verasche sein^^


----------



## Hunsorr (20. Juli 2008)

Herrlich, erwachsene Menschen, die ein ach so erwachsenes Computerspiel spielen, regen sich darüber auf, dass "Kiddies" so spielen wie 'se wollen. Ihr geht bestimmt auch in den Kindergarten und regt euch darüber auf, dass die Kinder die Legobauten nicht einfarbig machen.


----------



## BimmBamm (20. Juli 2008)

Thoor schrieb:


> Es war klar das wir wipen weil der halbe Raid aufm Boden lag und fast alle geleaved sind... Also bitte, werd nicht gleich so aufbrausend und aggressiv ja.



Ich bin weder aufbrausend noch aggressiv, sondern sehr gelassen. Wenn fast alle das Schlachtfeld verlassen haben, ist es doch kaum die Schuld des Rnds, den ihr da wiederbelebt - sondern vielmehr stimmte doch der ganze Raid nicht. Das mit dem "geleaved" macht es nicht glaubwürdiger. 

Wer einen unfähigen DD wiederbelebt, ist Schuld an dem Wipe. Wenn kein fähiger DD zum Wiederbeleben zur Verfügung steht, taugt der ganze Raid nix. So einfach ist das. Der Raid war kacke. Wenn der Raid aus Rnds besteht, ist eh davon auszugehen, daß das nix wird. Wo war jetzt der Kiddy-Noob, für den sich angeblich auch noch der jüngere Bruder entschuldigt hat, nachdem dieser von einem offensichtlichen Vollidioten wiederbelebt wurde? Der Druide hätte sich entschuldigen müssen, daß er so eine Pflaume zurückgeholt hat. Hattet ihr überhaupt TS? Da wird sowas normalerweise kurz abgeklärt, wer im Kampf wiedergeholt wird. Ach ne, ihr hattet ja Ventrillo und den Kerl die ganze Zeit ausgelacht... Welcher völlig verblödete Volltrottel hat denn den Schurken wiederbelebt?

Bimmbamm


----------



## GabbaFreshy (20. Juli 2008)

Also ich nehme das ma so auf: Ihr Kiddys seid dran Schuld das im Av etc nur noch geloost wird, ihr Flammt den ganzen Tag ihr versteht das Spiel nicht aber spielt es ... Wtf ich bin 17 und spiele es seid ka wie lang aber die Schuld den kleinen Kinder unterzujubeln ist schwachsinn, was wäre WoW ohne den "Nachwuchs"? kla das die nicht die Spielerfahrung haben wie die "älten" Wow-Gamer dann hilft ihn und versucht ihnen klar zu machen das es totaler schwachsinn was gelabert oder auch gespielt wird --------Gm Ticket ------Bann= Respekt gegenüber anderen Spieler (hat bei mir geholfen)


----------



## Flavastulta (20. Juli 2008)

Ich bin dafür, dass man, bevor man seinen buffed.de-Account registrieren kann, folgende Erklärung abzugeben hat:

"Ich habe verstanden, dass sich das Wort "Kiddie" nicht auf das eigentliche Alter, sondern auf mangelhaftes Sozialverhalten bezieht. Ich werde davon absehen, in einem Thread als 24.859 poster etwas wie "Lol, ich bin zwar erst 12, bin aber weniger Kiddie als mancher der 30 ist." zu schreiben. Mir ist bewusst, dass Zuwiderhandlungen mit Löschung des Accounts bestraft werden"

Naja, zum Thema: In den BGs wird immer nur Müll geschrieben. Den Handelschannel lese ich nur noch mit meinem Bankchar, mit dem ich ca. 3 Minuten täglich online bin. Aber auch nur, weil ich immer wieder vergessen den auch da auszustellen, wie bei jedem anderen Charakter auch. Ignoriert die Spammer, gebt den Affen keinen Zucker.


----------



## EspCap (20. Juli 2008)

Gute Idee^^
@Tom, rly?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BimmBamm (20. Juli 2008)

GabbaFreshy schrieb:


> Also ich nehme das ma so auf: Ihr Kiddys seid dran Schuld das im Av etc nur noch geloost wird, ihr Flammt den ganzen Tag ihr versteht das Spiel nicht aber spielt es



Im Realmpool "Verderbnis" ist Alterac das einzige BG auf Alli-Seite, das mit regelmäßiger Sicherheit (meine persönliche Erfahrung) gewonnen wird - trotz "Kiddies"! Lege bitte nicht Deine Erfahrung auf alle anderen um!

Wenn wir nicht mit einer "Stamm" ankommen, fegt die Horde die Allie fast zu 99 % (meine persönliche Erfahrung) auf allen anderen BGs weg - mit "Stamm" ist's umgekehrt.

Bimmbamm


----------



## Stupstier (20. Juli 2008)

das kiddy gelaber is blödsinn.. wieso nich gleich:wer kein abi hat darf kein pvp spielen? .. man kann wirklich nach jeder ursache suchen... oder man kann die augen aufmachen und verstehn wieso es so läuft:


PVP wurde durch die vielen Patches zu einer Farmquelle für das Equip gemacht was die Leute für Kara brauchen oder um sich als gesuchte Klasse bei einer T6 Gilde zu bewerben. [das die epix im pve nix taugen interessiert nebenbei keinen... schade eigtl.] Die Leute müssen zigtausend Ehre machen.. und haben dazu keine Lust. Bgs werden somit einfach ohne Interesse ausgeleecht. Zu kurz kommen dabei die Leute denen BGs noch Spaß machen. Das ist eine sehr geringe Anzahl. Diese Leute können dann in PVP Gilden gehen. Aber immerhin 70% aller pvpler verstehen unter ner stammgruppe: "bloß keine gegnerstamm, wir wollen randoms leechen" Und somit hat keiner Lust sich mit ner Taktik zu befassen.

Der Rest setzt sich draus zusammen: Ebaychars oder Leute die ihre Chars bis 70 immer noch net verstehn. Und ERWACHSENEN Leuten die sich von wie sie denken JÜNGEREN mitspielern nix sagen lassen wollen. dabei sagt das spielkönnen nix über das alter aus.. und ist demnach kein relevanter aspekt...
überall sind leute jedes alters vertreten. wenn der 12j harry illidan tankt und seine kriegsgleeve fürs offequip einsteckt, sitzt der 30j karl in kara fest und denkt die ini sei schwer und erfordere gutes spielen.. 
es ist wirklich nich das alter.. und wenn überhaupt dann sprech ich den leuten im jüngeren extrem mehr können zu als im älteren. [meine erfahrung bisher, welche aber nix mit pvp zu tun hat]

mfg Stefan [22]


----------



## officer barbrady (20. Juli 2008)

ohlord, wie stolz hier die ganzen jünglinge meinen "hey alter ich raide auch SSC/TK/HYJAL, JA?! und bin erst 15" 

mensch, ihr müsst ja echt was draufhaben!

jungs, ihr raidet die instanzen nur, weil die pre entfernt wurde .. ohne den nerf, wäre nix mit t6 marken geschenkt bekommen -.-

also wer stolz drauf ist, jetzt noch hyjal oder bt zu raiden und sich damit meint von den anderen im positiven zu unterscheiden, der hat wohl einiges verpasst ..

armes volk


----------



## Stress0056 (20. Juli 2008)

officer schrieb:


> ohlord, wie stolz hier die ganzen jünglinge meinen "hey alter ich raide auch SSC/TK/HYJAL, JA?! und bin erst 15"
> 
> mensch, ihr müsst ja echt was draufhaben!
> 
> ...



LOL Wehr Stolz drauf ist in wow bt oder sonst was Zu raiden der sucht wolle Seine Anerkennung in wow Anstand im RL


Ich raid Aus Spass und nicht DAS ich stolz bin dass ich Weiß ich Ilidan Gelegt haben sonst was Ich hab genug  Anerkennung im RL und such es nicht in wow


----------



## officer barbrady (20. Juli 2008)

Stress0056 schrieb:


> LOL Wehr Stolz drauf ist in wow bt oder sonst was Zu raiden der sucht wolle Seine Anerkennung in wow Anstand im RL
> 
> 
> Ich raid Aus Spass und nicht DAS ich stolz bin dass ich Weiß ich Ilidan Gelegt haben sonst was Ich hab genug  Anerkennung im RL und such es nicht in wow



jo ganz richtig, auch wenns schwer zu lesen ist.. denke weiß was du meinst.

und jetzt schau dir einfach die posts der ganzen "ich bin selbst erst xx jahre alt UND ..." - leute an.

wieso fühlst du dich dann so angesprochen? den stolz fühlt man doch förmlich aus den posts heraus - und dass du nich stolz auf deinen raidcontent bist, kann doch jedem hier egal sein oder? ist doch in ordnung.


----------



## Shadowstar79 (20. Juli 2008)

MC schrieb:


> Bist du irgentwie dumm?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Klar wenn sich einer Gangsta oderMasterkillaaa nennt sagt mir das daß der gamer nen kiddi is bez: möchtegern gangster oder dergleichen...


----------



## Razyl (20. Juli 2008)

Wieso muss jeder, der nicht ordentlich spielt bzw. einen komischen Namen hat ein Kiddie sein?
Das können auch 30-jährige sein die kaum ahnung vom Spiel habn.
Ich bin selber 15, und bisher kam nicht ein Aufreger gegen mich, auch wenn ich manchmal kleine Fehler mache (zb vor 2 tagen ich mecha 2 schritte zuviel vorgegangen => Boss pull -.-) aber das kann jeden passieren.
Ist wie im Echten Leben: Vorurteile regieren die Gesellschaft!

Außerdme ist WoW ab 12 und nicht ab 18! 

@ officer barbrady: Es gab auch vorher schon 15 jährige die die Pre gemacht haben bevor sie Entfernt wurde! Pass mal lieber auf was du sagst!


----------



## MC Creep (20. Juli 2008)

Thoor schrieb:


> @MC Creep
> 
> Hier mal paar Tipps wie du dein Leben in den Griff bekommst:
> 
> ...



Also erstmal wegen dem was ich etz schreib müsst ihr mich nicht zuflamen und ich geb auch nicht an sondern benutz es nur um mich vor der Reagenzglasgeburt die sich Thoor nennt, mit worten zu verteidigen:
zu 1. Reicht anscheinend bin am Gymnasium hab nen Schnitt von 2.5 und komm damit super durch
    2. Ich hab mehr Reallife wie du, ich geh 3 mal die Woche ins Fitnessstudio, bald zu den Fürther Timberwolves (American Football) geh zur Schul, geh jedes Wochenende    feiern und hab einfach gaudi mit Kumbelz und mus mir vor so einem wie dir nicht sagen lassen wie ich mein Leben in den Griff bekommen soll, weil es keinen Grund dafür gibt!
    3. Nur weil du ein Problem mit deinem Spiegelbild hast musst du nicht denken das das andere auch haben 
und 5. Wie Arbeit wenn ich in der Schule bin? 
zu 4. sag ich mal gar nix haha

Pwned


----------



## Lillyan (20. Juli 2008)

Könnt ihr euren kleinen Privatkrieg nicht einfach per PM ausfechten, wenn ihr so wild drauf seid? Was ihr hier grad abzieht bestärkt nur, was der TE an der Community bemängelt.


----------



## Churchak (20. Juli 2008)

Damatar schrieb:


> da mann grudsetzlich von boys ausgeht( ,mann kann ja net hinter den char sehen) sind natürlich auch eben solche emeint^^, hab baer schon festgestelt  das girlys tatsächlich die besseren wowler sind, sie checken aufn bg schneller was sache is^^ sorry guys das müssen ma nunmal  jetzt einräumen



du willst ja nur bei ihr landen oller schleimer ;P


----------



## Stress0056 (20. Juli 2008)

Churchak schrieb:


> du willst ja nur bei ihr landen oller schleimer ;P





LOL XD


----------



## XxXMatzeXxX (20. Juli 2008)

Die.Nachtelfe schrieb:


> Okay, ich muss zugeben die 13-15 jährigen Jungs haben oft nichts in der Birne, aber die Mädels sind eben schon weiter...




was isn des fürn dreck?? wtf?? omg!! *flame*


----------



## Zwergjaeger (20. Juli 2008)

Die.Nachtelfe schrieb:


> Was hat dass mit Kiddies zu tuhen? Ich finde es immer total schlimm mit diesen Vorurteilen. Ich bin auch ein "Kiddie" gehe erfolgreich Raiden (Ssc/Auge/Myjal). Tja, Kiddies können auch was. Erwachsene können sich genauso dumm anstellen. Okay, ich muss zugeben die 13-15 jährigen Jungs haben oft nichts in der Birne, aber die Mädels sind eben schon weiter...


muha! du hast mir echt den tag versüßt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zum thema: 
es gibt echt uhrzeiten, wo man kein wow zocken sollte. geht ab 8 rein, dann habt ihr größtenteils eure ruhe, mach ich auch so. 
und jetz in den ferien habe ich sowieso besseres zu tun. 
nehmt euch die zeit frei, macht mal was anderes und lasst die jüngeren spielen. 
aber nur um mal vom vorurteil weg zu kommen, es gibt immer ausnahmen, aber das verhalten zeigt einem oft deutlich, dass zumindest die geistige reife noch nicht so weit ist, wie es für andere angenehm wäre.


----------



## Torglosch (20. Juli 2008)

Ist leider wirklich so, vor ein paar Wochen konnte man wenigstens noch bis zum Mittag vernünftige BGs spielen in denen sich mehr als 3 Leute auch um einen Sieg bemüht haben.


Es hilft nur eines. Leute für eine Stammgruppe suchen, und nach der ersten Runde die ganzen unfähigen oder unwilligen aussortieren, wenn dann noch mehr als 8 übrig sind versucht man wieder aufzufüllen. Und eben die Freundesliste füllen mit Leuten von denen man weiss was man hat.


----------



## EspCap (20. Juli 2008)

> du willst ja nur bei ihr landen oller schleimer ;P


xD


----------



## Spliffmaster (20. Juli 2008)

also man kann doch nicht dem namen nach beurteilen ob es ein kiddy ist oda net ^^

mein 19 PvP hunter heißt auch Lól und mein Pet Lólrückwärts ^^ .....bin ich jetzt ein Kiddy ^^


----------



## Alschaffar (20. Juli 2008)

Stress0056 schrieb:


> Sry hab So blöd kann man sich nicht anstellen Mage dass falsche sheep etc da für braucht man echt kein können.
> 
> Für css,cs.16 da brauch man können man muss Schnelle Reflex haben muss den gegner  einschätzen was er alles nächst macht! muss auf die schritte lauschen von wo kommt er links rechts oben untenXD
> 
> ...



Geht das auch mit Sätzen, die man lesen kann??


----------



## Draco1985 (20. Juli 2008)

Spliffmaster schrieb:


> also man kann doch nicht dem namen nach beurteilen ob es ein kiddy ist oda net
> 
> mein *19 PvP hunter* heißt auch *Lól* und mein Pet *Lólrückwärts* .....bin ich jetzt ein Kiddy



- 19er PvP-Twink
- LOL (bzw. Variation davon) als Name

Sorry, aber ich fürchte ja...


----------



## Stress0056 (20. Juli 2008)

Spliffmaster schrieb:


> also man kann doch nicht dem namen nach beurteilen ob es ein kiddy ist oda net ^^
> 
> mein 19 PvP hunter heißt auch Lól und mein Pet Lólrückwärts ^^ .....bin ich jetzt ein Kiddy ^^



SCHEISS EIN kiddy Schnell flame Flamen du********** flamen flamen ************** 5 minuten später ach du Scheiss kiddy Flamen flamen ***************


----------



## Larmina (20. Juli 2008)

kingkryzon schrieb:


> halt die *****  über kiddies du hast so keine ahnung ...kiddy is für dich jemand der net spielen kann aber du bist son gimp das es so garnet stimmt -.-


Typisches Beispiel für ein 0815 Kiddy  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mace (20. Juli 2008)

verstehe dich..würde mich auch aufregen ->aber<- es ist ja nnicht bewisesen das es nur kiddies sind die nicht in der lage sind vernünftig zu spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xondor (20. Juli 2008)

Ui die bösen Kiddies.
Wie manche Leute glauben, aufgrund ihres Alters etwas besseres zu sein.
Wenn ich Threadtitel wie diesen lese, bekomm ich nen Hals...


Schäm dich! Kiddy-flames sind das Allerletzte.


----------



## Spliffmaster (20. Juli 2008)

ja ich geb ja zu das der name net grad sehr angemessen war , aber wenn man sich ma die 19er PvP Chars ansieht dann is mein name ja noch human ^^

aber direkt diese Vorurteile -.-


----------



## Damatar (20. Juli 2008)

Churchak schrieb:


> du willst ja nur bei ihr landen oller schleimer ;P


^^ ich bin nür höfflich^^


----------



## BunnyBunny (20. Juli 2008)

Nur weil sein Char Bockwurst heißt is er also unter 15? Bei mir in der Gilde laufen n Haufen laufen mit komischen Namen rum, mich eingeschlossen. Bestes Beispiel ist ein Restro Dudu mit dem Namen Teetasse. Deiner These nach wäre er jetzt so 14 oder? Naja komisch nur das er schon erwachsen ist. Vielleicht denkst du mal nach bevor du flamest. Diese Kiddie-Flamer regen mich genauso auf, wie dieses elende "Alle Hunter sind Ninjas" Geschreie.


----------



## DunCrow (20. Juli 2008)

Bei der Sache mit den Namen ist's halt schwierig. Da hat jeder seine eigene Vorstellung von "angebracht".

Ich hab zB. einen Frostmage namens Gefrierbrand. Ich find das lustig aber findet sicher auch jemand unpassend.


----------



## PsychoStyle (20. Juli 2008)

Syvius schrieb:


> Hi Leute
> 
> Normalerweise bin ich kein Flamer, aber was ich in den letzten Wochen wieder erlebt habe sprengt wieder den Rahmen!
> 
> ...



Und du weißt, nur weil sie einfalslose Namen haben und aggressiv sind das es Kiddys sind ja?
Ich zähl mich auch zu diesen sogenannten "Kiddys", mit einem alter von 14 Jahren gehöre ich da wohl dazu ja?
Aber schon mal daran gedacht das nicht alle so unreif sind, bzw. das es auch Erwachsene gibt die etwas unterbelichtet sind?
NEIN natürlich nicht, du sagst lieber ganzen KIDDYS,dass wäre wie, wenn z.b. i-ein Ausländer wo was stiehlt und du behauptest nun ALLE Leute von diesem Land sind Verbrecher,Diebe (War nur ein Beispiel, bitte nicht angesprochen fühlen)
Ich bekomm bei DIR so nen Hals! In meinen Freundeskreis spielen einige WoW, und wir benehmen uns zivilisiert, aber trozdem war es nicht gerade leicht für uns eine gute Raidgilde zu finden, wegen Leuten wie dir die die Dummheit meiner Generation veralgemeinern.
Aber gut, ich kann euch ja verstehn, einige Leute aus meiner Gemeratopm nerven wirklich extrem...

Edit:



> halt die ***** über kiddies du hast so keine ahnung ...kiddy is für dich jemand der net spielen kann aber du bist son gimp das es so garnet stimmt -.-



Ganz genau wegen Leute wie dir bekommen "wir" so einen schlechten Ruf..
Und naja... warum müsst ihr euch eigentl. immer auf virtueller Basis gegenseitig Beleidigen? Kommt ihr euch dann stark vor, oder was ist los?
Warum ist der TE ein Gimp? Er äussert nur seine Meinung und das darf man schließlich hier oder?

Edit²: Ich erwarte mir eine Antwort, Rechtfertigung


----------



## Spliffmaster (20. Juli 2008)

jo bei uns in der Gilde heißt auch einer " Tassekaffe"

er ist 36 Jahre alt und studiert  ....


----------



## Zerp (20. Juli 2008)

hm...
Ab wann ist man ein Kiddie und wann ist man ein Kiddie?
Ich verstehe das nicht...Ich bin 16,bin ich nun ein Kiddie,das nix kann? Aber trotzdem s1/s2 Gladiator war o.O?

aufklärung./plx


----------



## Nuraa (20. Juli 2008)

Die.Nachtelfe schrieb:


> Die 13-15 jährigen* Jungen*^^. Es gibt aber auch Ausnahmen. Die Mädchen sind eigentlich immer etwas weiter.
> 
> 
> 
> Es gibt eben auf Ausnahmen. Wie gesagt!


Und du denkst wirkloich du kommst reifer als nen Junge rüber wenn du sagst das Mädchen allgemein reifer sind?

Kommt mir nen bischen unreif vor....


----------



## DreiHaare (20. Juli 2008)

Syvius schrieb:


> Hi Leute
> 
> Normalerweise bin ich kein Flamer, aber was ich in den letzten Wochen wieder erlebt habe sprengt wieder den Rahmen!
> 
> ...



Deinem Schreibstil entnehme ich, dass du selbst noch nicht 18, demnach vor dem Gesetz noch kein Erwachsener und in den Augen mancher demzufolge noch ein Kind bist.

Wenn es dich stört, dann zieh doch frühmorgens oder spätabends in die Schlacht.


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (20. Juli 2008)

Es gibt jugendliche (wie ich^^) die sich normal benehmen, es gibt aber auch erwachsene die sich dumm benehmen man kanns nicht immer aufs alter schieben
jeder wird unterschiedlich schnell erwachsen ...


----------



## Draco1985 (20. Juli 2008)

Spliffmaster schrieb:


> ja ich geb ja zu das der name net grad sehr angemessen war , aber wenn man sich ma die 19er PvP Chars ansieht dann is mein name ja noch human ^^
> 
> aber direkt diese Vorurteile -.-



Das andere etwas schlecht machen (und wenns nur um unkreative Namen geht) ist kein Grund es nicht besser zu machen.

Sich einen halbwegs kreativen Namen auszudenken bei dem sich nicht jeder an den Kopf greift ist ein "Aufwand" von ein paar Minuten. Man möge mir verzeihen wenn ich Spieler nicht ernst nehme denen selbst dieser Aufwand zu groß war und die lieber den Rest ihres virtuellen Daseins mit einem lächerlichen Namen rumlaufen.


----------



## ZAM (20. Juli 2008)

Also,

das Spiel ist ab 12, natürlich sind dann auch Kinder unterwegs. Jedoch sind nicht alle, die im Chat alles ablassen, was ihnen grad einfällt, egal ob in der Tonart oder dem Schriftbild, auch Minderjährig. 

Aber eine Sache zu diesem Thread: Offtopics, Einzelwort-Posts oder Flamereien bzw. persönliche Angriffe, Denunzierungen oder anderweitige Beleidigungen werden gelöscht, die Poster für ein paar Tage in ihren Schreibrechten beschnitten. Warum? Was das Topic dieses Threads assoziiert, findet auch grad in diesem Thread statt.


----------



## maggus (20. Juli 2008)

@McCreep: Gratulation, du hast die Thesen des TE hier mehr als bestätigt.

Zum Topic: WoW hat 10 Millionen Spieler aus allen Gesellschaftsschichten. Problematisch an der ganzen Sache: WoW ist so banal simpel und einfach, dass jeder Mensch mit der Intelligenz einer halb verfaulten Tomate halbwegs damit klarkommt (*zeigt kurz auf McCreep*). Daher erfreut sich dieses Spiel einer recht großen Beliebtheit, vor allem unter der Gruppe Menschen, die Ihre Bildung aus der BILD haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arquilis (20. Juli 2008)

mag sein dass in den ferien mehr kinder spielen und auch besonders viel pvp machen. es mag auch sein dass diese namen echt nervern. mich auch.
ich aber bin fest davon überzeugt, dass nicht alle wow spieler unter 14, zu denen auch ich gehöre, solche noobs sind. ich treffe immer wieder - auch auf schlachtfeldern - gleichaltrige, die durchaus ahnung vom spiel und von pvp haben und keine charaktere namens Shàdôwkríègêr oder Îmbàtänk haben.


----------



## Stress0056 (20. Juli 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Also,
> 
> das Spiel ist ab 12, natürlich sind dann auch Kinder unterwegs. Jedoch sind nicht alle, die im Chat alles ablassen, was ihnen grad einfällt, egal ob in der Tonart oder dem Schriftbild, auch Minderjährig.
> 
> Aber eine Sache zu diesem Thread: Offtopics, Einzelwort-Posts oder Flamereien bzw. persönliche Angriffe, Denunzierungen oder anderweitige Beleidigungen werden gelöscht, die Poster für ein paar Tage in ihren Schreibrechten beschnitten. Warum? Was das Topic dieses Threads assoziiert, findet auch grad in diesem Thread statt.




wow der Zam ist sauer Dass erkennt man schon am Bild!!!^^


----------



## Damatar (20. Juli 2008)

kann ich nacgvolziehen, ist net der erste psot dieser art eines "MASTRS" den ich in irgend nen bereich gelessen hab, leigt daran das die werballen figths deutlich zugenommen haben


----------



## Daffster (20. Juli 2008)

ich stimme vielen leuten zu........

Meine Erlebniss in den BG´s wir sind auf dem besten wege zu verlieren und da sich keiner traute mal die backen zusamm zukneifen und mal sagte was man machen sollte tat ich das ebend und wie der thread starter erhielt ich antworten wie " noob - Leck mich - du spinner " nach ein wenig ruhe fragte ich mal wie alt diese waren und jetzt ratet mal ja ich glaube ihr wisst es eh schon von 9 - 15 jahre war alles dabei -.-
So glücklicherweise sind paar leute über 20 gejoined und siehe an das dirigieren dieser personen klappte ohne probleme man konnte taktiken austauschen und super vorgehen und siehe an es klappte.

Nach dem die " Kiddys " wohl merkten das die taktik nich so dumm war wie sie wohl dachten und haben sich entschuldigt und waren bereit mit zumachen......... siehe an die horde liegt die ally gewinnt und alle sind cool miteinander n wowrisches Happy End.

Nichts desto trotz ihr kiddys müsst ihr immer alles besser wissen wollen ?
Was ist so schwer sich einfach mal zu unterwerfen und zusagen ja ich helf mit für den sieg?
Das ist ja keine Vergewaltigung eures characters oder ähnlichen es zeigt das ihr auf befehle hören könnt und das is keine negative eigenschaft ganz im gegenteil. 

Ps. Ich kenn kiddys die das tun die HÖREN können auf das was man sagt die wesentlich erwachsener sind als der rest.
Nehmt euch an den leuten ein vorbbild dann habt ihr weniger Probleme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und das ihr erfolgreich raidet ist so eine sache wenn ihr mit erwachsenen raidet klar kein thema aber mit gleichgesinnten haut ihr euch doch gegenseitig tot für den loot das ist nich erfolgreich.

MFG


----------



## Thoor (20. Juli 2008)

MC schrieb:


> Also erstmal wegen dem was ich etz schreib müsst ihr mich nicht zuflamen und ich geb auch nicht an sondern benutz es nur um mich vor der Reagenzglasgeburt die sich Thoor nennt, mit worten zu verteidigen:
> zu 1. Reicht anscheinend bin am Gymnasium hab nen Schnitt von 2.5 und komm damit super durch
> 2. Ich hab mehr Reallife wie du, ich geh 3 mal die Woche ins Fitnessstudio, bald zu den Fürther Timberwolves (American Football) geh zur Schul, geh jedes Wochenende    feiern und hab einfach gaudi mit Kumbelz und mus mir vor so einem wie dir nicht sagen lassen wie ich mein Leben in den Griff bekommen soll, weil es keinen Grund dafür gibt!
> 3. Nur weil du ein Problem mit deinem Spiegelbild hast musst du nicht denken das das andere auch haben
> ...


Ich dachte dir wirds zu blöd zum weiter diskutieren...

Wenn du mit so ner Rechtschreibung ne 2,5 hast musst du seeehr doofe oder seeehr gnädige Lehrer haben.
Ach du hast mehr Reallife wie ich? Oida ich hab nen Stalker!
ICh hab kein problem mit dem Spiegelbild sondern ich hab ein Problem mit solche Leuten wie dir

Zitat:"haha"


----------



## Torglosch (20. Juli 2008)

Arquilis schrieb:


> ich aber bin fest davon überzeugt, dass nicht alle wow spieler unter 14, zu denen auch ich gehöre, solche noobs sind. ich treffe immer wieder - auch auf schlachtfeldern - gleichaltrige, die durchaus ahnung vom spiel und von pvp haben und keine charaktere namens Shàdôwkríègêr oder Îmbàtänk haben.



Das Topic bezieht sich auch eindeutig auf kiddies und NICHT auf Kinder/Jugendliche. 

Es gibt genug Minderjährige die sich ziemlich erwachsen verhalten, und ebenso einige ältere bei denen man meint sie haben ihr Hirn beim Pokern verloren. 

Als Kiddies bezeichnet man all jene die sich unreif/uneinsichtig/unsozial verhalten, und auf genau diese zielt das thema ja auch ab. Wäre also schön wenn die Diskussion frei von den Ständigen hinweisen auf das wirkliche Alter weitergeführt wird.


----------



## PsychoStyle (20. Juli 2008)

Torglosch schrieb:


> Das Topic bezieht sich auch eindeutig auf kiddies und NICHT auf Kinder/Jugendliche.



Kiddies sollte eigentl Kinder/Jugendliche heißen denke ich....



Syvius schrieb:


> Hi Leute
> 
> Normalerweise bin ich kein Flamer, aber was ich in den letzten Wochen wieder erlebt habe sprengt wieder den Rahmen!
> 
> ...



Und du weißt, nur weil sie einfalslose Namen haben und aggressiv sind das es Kiddys sind ja?
Ich zähl mich auch zu diesen sogenannten "Kiddys", mit einem alter von 14 Jahren gehöre ich da wohl dazu ja?
Aber schon mal daran gedacht das nicht alle so unreif sind, bzw. das es auch Erwachsene gibt die etwas unterbelichtet sind?
NEIN natürlich nicht, du sagst lieber ganzen KIDDYS,dass wäre wie, wenn z.b. i-ein Ausländer wo was stiehlt und du behauptest nun ALLE Leute von diesem Land sind Verbrecher,Diebe (War nur ein Beispiel, bitte nicht angesprochen fühlen)
Ich bekomm bei DIR so nen Hals! In meinen Freundeskreis spielen einige WoW, und wir benehmen uns zivilisiert, aber trozdem war es nicht gerade leicht für uns eine gute Raidgilde zu finden, wegen Leuten wie dir die die Dummheit meiner Generation veralgemeinern.
Aber gut, ich kann euch ja verstehn, einige Leute aus meiner Gemeratopm nerven wirklich extrem...

Edit:



> halt die ***** über kiddies du hast so keine ahnung ...kiddy is für dich jemand der net spielen kann aber du bist son gimp das es so garnet stimmt -.-



Ganz genau wegen Leute wie dir bekommen "wir" so einen schlechten Ruf..
Und naja... warum müsst ihr euch eigentl. immer auf virtueller Basis gegenseitig Beleidigen? Kommt ihr euch dann stark vor, oder was ist los?
Warum ist der TE ein Gimp? Er äussert nur seine Meinung und das darf man schließlich hier oder?

Edit²: Ich erwarte mir eine Antwort, Rechtfertigung


----------



## Stupstier (20. Juli 2008)

ich lese hier einige argumente wie: ich hab das dickste rl usw. Ich denk mal es geht hier nich drum wer was im realen Leben macht... im Spiel sind alle gleichviel wert.. egal ob Hartz 4ler oder Bürobosse mit mehreren Affairen... Beruf und Hobbies sagen nix über Spielkönnen aus... Und die Nummer immer damit zu prahlen ich mache viel im RL bringt keinem was.. immerhin isses schon schlimm genug wenn man es zum angeben findet das man noch rl neben einem spiel hat.. es ist auf keinenfall ein freifahrtschein andere leute zu beleidigen...


----------



## ZAM (20. Juli 2008)

Zwei User haben Ihre Schreibsperre nun schon. :-)


----------



## Razyl (20. Juli 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Zwei User haben Ihre Schreibsperre nun schon. :-)


Zam ist anscheinend Mies gelaunt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Edit: Woher haste das Lichtschwert Zam? Bist unter die Jedis gegangen?


----------



## Sevydos (20. Juli 2008)

Da es viele nicht verstehen:

Kiddy (pl. Kiddies) ist NICHT auf das Alter, sondern auf das Benehmen des Spielers bezogen.
Der Begriff mag von vielen als "denglisches" Wort für Kind oder Jugendlicher in Betracht gezogen werden, doch im Internet wird das Wort meist und grossteilig als Bezeichnung für ein schlechtes Verhalten genutzt.

Wer sich selbst dazu zählt, ist selbst schuld, wenn er sich dadurch beleidigt fühlt.

Schlechtes Verhalten - damit kann man sehr viel meinen. Von einer totale Ignoranz (Taktik in BGs z.B.), über Beleidigungen, über dauerndes Nerven,... usw. bis zu grundlos aggressiven Verhalten. (usw. - wie gesagt, ein sehr grosser Bereich unsozialer Dinge lassen einen Spieler als Kiddy erscheinen)

Warum Kiddy? Der Begriff mag an "Kind" angelehnt sein. Ich rate nur, einen Blick auf so manch eine Strasse zu werfen, wo Kinder unterwegs sind - oder Schulhöfe (hier wohl eher). Das Verhalten vieler (heutiger) Kinder (*) lässt den Begriff doch eine Anlehnung ans Alter erfahren.  Aber (!) er ist nur angelehnt, was nicht heisst, dass jedes Kind ein Kiddy ist oder das jedes Kiddy ein Kind ist.
(* Zu meiner Grundschulzeit fand ich es definitiv nicht so extrem, das unsoziale Verhalten mancher (!) "Kinder"... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Ganz einfach: Im Internet wird Kiddy als Sammelbegriff für Spieler mit unsozialem Verhalten gebraucht.


----------



## turageo (20. Juli 2008)

Sevydos schrieb:


> Kiddy (pl. Kiddies) ist NICHT auf das Alter, sondern auf das Benehmen des Spielers bezogen.



Jep, der Begriff trifft wohl alle bei denen man, nach dem geistigen Alter gehend, im Netz wohl oder übel auf Kinderniveau tippen muss.
Da schwillt einem schon manchmal der Kamm bei den sozialen Fähigkeiten die so einige ingame (und auch hier) an den Tag legen.

Für mich gehören da diese kleinen Möchtegern-Gangsta ebenso dazu wie die Leute, die ständig in den Foren ihre makrohaften Antworten
"l2p noob", "gimp", "In China ist ein Reissack umgefallen", "wayne" etc. blablablubb abstellen müssen und das meistens zu den Themen
die sie lt. eigener Aussage nicht interessieren. Jep, gute Vorbilder (erfahrungsgemäß sind da auch nicht grad wenige der älteren Spieler
dabei)... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg


----------



## Helmod (20. Juli 2008)

hi leute

ich bin selber 31 und ich geh lieber mit nem 16 jährigen motiviertem spieler ine ini als mit nem unverbesserlichen klugscheisser und der kann 16 oder auch 45 sein. klar is nun mal das bei wow auf grund der geringen gewaltdarstellung auch viele junge leute dabei sind. ich hab keine vorurteile was das alter der spieler betrifft, panne leute gibts in jeder altersklasse, solange sich jeder respecktvoll dem anderen gegenüber verhält und sich nich zualbern verhält is mir das alter egal.

mfg


----------



## Azralina (20. Juli 2008)

Was mich am meisten nervt sin nur das sämtliche 70er die Realms wechseln,nur weil se einfach angenervt sin von den ganzen Möchtegern-Spielern..

Was die Namen betrifft greif ich mir schon an den Kopf wer auf sowas kommt..mich wunderts das solche Namen überhaupt akzeptiert werden..aber jedem das seine

In die BGs geh ich nur noch ganz selten(bin Hordlerin),das die ganzen leute immer z.B. im Arathibecken zu den Ställen rennen müssen,weil das ja toll is..aber an die anderen Basen denkt ja keiner mehr..un in der Kriegshymnenschlucht wärs ni schlecht wenn se ma ausm Hintern kommen würden un die olle Fahne auch abgeben,weil dann immer n paar kommen un schwupps is Fahne weg un Allianz gewinnt..

Aber da das sowohl Jugendliche wie Erwachsene sein können..mag ich zeitweise schon gar ni mehr WoW spielen weils mir irgendwo zu doof is..un das find ich schade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und ich bin froh in meiner Liste junge wie ältere Spieler zu haben,die den Sinn des Spieles noch schätzen un nicht rummotzen


----------



## CLOZEN (20. Juli 2008)

Mal ne Frage: Warum glaubst du das es sich um minderjährige handelt?
Ein 30 Jähriger der 1 Jahr WoW spielt kann genauso ein Gimp sein, wie Ein 13 Jähriger der 1 Jahr spielt.
Also erstmal bitte nachdenken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## beLow (20. Juli 2008)

ja aber man merkt meistens deutlich am verhalten dass sie noch nich sehr alt sein können  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hoffe nur dass die ganzen kiddies bei wow bleiben und nich zu warhammer online wechseln ^^


----------



## Sreal (20. Juli 2008)

kann zu dem thema nur sagen, kommt auf die uhrzeit, den server und das glück/pech an.
Meiner meinung nach sind das meistens die kids, die grade ausser schule kommen oder sonst was. Kann dir da nur empfehlen, abends zu spielen. Zumindest bei mir auf Ambossar ist es so, dass abends meistens die leute on sind die auch wissen wie zu spielen ist. hier ma n beispiel.

ich join von etwa 6uhr morgends Alterac, bis etwa 11 uhr nur wins, dann kommen die "kiddys" dazu, bis 14uhr kein win mehr. danach off zur arbeit.. dann abends wieder on, gg 22 uhr dann nur noch wins.

spiel halt früh am morgen oder spät abends, da lohnt es sich noch.


mfg


----------



## Torglosch (20. Juli 2008)

Sreal schrieb:


> ich join von etwa 6uhr morgends Alterac, bis etwa 11 uhr nur wins, dann kommen die "kiddys" dazu, bis 14uhr kein win mehr. danach off zur arbeit.. dann abends wieder on, gg 22 uhr dann nur noch wins.
> 
> spiel halt früh am morgen oder spät abends, da lohnt es sich noch.



Das mit diesem Thema angesproche Problem ist ja, in vielen Bundesländern sind Ferien. Und das merkt man deutlich an der gestiegenen Zahl von Kiddies in den BGs. Auch morgends und Abends


----------



## BlizzLord (20. Juli 2008)

@Sreal

Totales Vorurteil du sagst also das ALLE Kiddies noch in die Schule gehen folge dessen sagst du alle Kiddies sind zwischen 12-16 Jahre alt need beweiße plz :O


----------



## Ashnaeb (20. Juli 2008)

Mein Senf dazu ist: Idiotie ist nicht notwendigerweise ans Alter gekoppelt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arthas Menethil (20. Juli 2008)

Geht sterben Kiddys!


----------



## klobaum (20. Juli 2008)

Arthas schrieb:


> Geht sterben Kiddys!



Such dirn Job und geh arbeiten!


----------



## Ecstasy* (20. Juli 2008)

Die.Nachtelfe schrieb:


> Was hat dass mit Kiddies zu tuhen? Ich finde es immer total schlimm mit diesen Vorurteilen. Ich bin auch ein "Kiddie" gehe erfolgreich Raiden (Ssc/Auge/Myjal). Tja, Kiddies können auch was. Erwachsene können sich genauso dumm anstellen. Okay, ich muss zugeben die 13-15 jährigen Jungs haben oft nichts in der Birne, aber die Mädels sind eben schon weiter...



Anscheinend bist du noch nicht weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arthas Menethil (20. Juli 2008)

lol Newbie! Als ob ne kunst ist MH/BT zu raiden, Kiddy! ololol Kiddy!


----------



## Indie** (20. Juli 2008)

jaa, die kiddys nerven voll lieber spiel ich mit nem neuen char aufm server die voll sind, da ich gemerkt habe das es  da keine kiddys, naja nicht viele


----------



## Spy123 (20. Juli 2008)

Hey, nix gegen Namen wie Bockwurst ^^
aber da ist ungefähr mit ein Grund warum ich im Sommer so gut wie nie vorm PC sitze...es sind Sommerferien...das gleicht ungefähr einem Tag der offenen Tür im Irrenhaus...es sollten generell alle PC Spiele erst ab 16 bzw. 18 sein..wobei es das Probelm an sich auch nicht löst denn es gibt auch noch Leute die sich mit 32 noch so benehmen wie 9.


----------



## Shaguar93 (20. Juli 2008)

hm bezeichnest alle schlechten spieler als " kiddies"....bist wahrscheinlich 15-16 und bist so einer der jeden mit kiddie beleidigt omfg ^^
k dazu muss ich auch noch sagen.. es gibt wirklich schlimme fälle wie diese Légôlas und sone schurken wie "Déâthkiller" die als lvl 70 schurken mit int auf ihren sachen rumlaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg Shaguar..


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaguar93 (20. Juli 2008)

Ecstasy* schrieb:


> Anscheinend bist du noch nicht weiter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


/sign

ähm Die.Nachtelfe.... schick mal pls nen armory link 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syrics (20. Juli 2008)

Die.Nachtelfe....

Männerfeind?


----------



## LordMochi (20. Juli 2008)

Nur zum thema "kiddis sind ALLE die unter 18 sind" ich bin unter 18 genaugenommen 16 aber egal ich streng mich an und will dass meine Mitspieler Spass haben genau wie ich und dass erreiche ich indem ich in Bgs die ziele erfüll und in inis meine Rolle ausführ also nix mit weglooten und son dreck und wer in Bgs nur an sich denkt kann ja eh mal ewig rumhocken und kämpfen oder ehre leechen


----------



## Juudra (20. Juli 2008)

Shadowstar79 schrieb:


> öhh ne is klar ok PvE is einfacher als PvP aber wenn da nen Mage den falschen sheept und der Hunter dann das  genannte rausschießt der tank nen mob hat auf dem fokus gemacht wird , aber der Schurk dann doch nen anderen mob nimmt und der heiler dann nimmer weis was er machen soll dann hilft auch kein Omenmehr was
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ahhh ja du behauptest also es ist leichter Illidan zu plätten anstatt sich von nem gnom mit nem Minischwert hauen zu lassen.
sehr interessante wenn auch verblödete Denkweise^o^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PsychoStyle (20. Juli 2008)

Sreal schrieb:


> kann zu dem thema nur sagen, kommt auf die uhrzeit, den server und das glück/pech an.
> Meiner meinung nach sind das meistens die kids, die grade ausser schule kommen oder sonst was. Kann dir da nur empfehlen, abends zu spielen. Zumindest bei mir auf Ambossar ist es so, dass abends meistens die leute on sind die auch wissen wie zu spielen ist. hier ma n beispiel.
> 
> ich join von etwa 6uhr morgends Alterac, bis etwa 11 uhr nur wins, dann kommen die "kiddys" dazu, bis 14uhr kein win mehr. danach off zur arbeit.. dann abends wieder on, gg 22 uhr dann nur noch wins.
> ...



das ist genau wieder das, du veralgemeinerst kiddys gleich sofort...

hat vorher nicht wer gesagt kiddys = nicht kinder oder so, sondern ein ausdruck für schlechtere spieler?...
bitte nimm DU Sreal stellungsnahme zu meinem vorigen post...


----------



## Shaguar93 (20. Juli 2008)

Juudra schrieb:


> ahhh ja du behauptest also es ist leichter Illidan zu plätten anstatt sich von nem gnom mit nem Minischwert hauen zu lassen.
> sehr interessante wenn auch verblödete Denkweise^o^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wtf? gnom , minischwert? 
meinst du mit gnom und minischwert pvp? ich kenne genug gnome die mit einem s3 " minischwert" mehr dmg raushauen als du denkst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


mfg Shag


----------



## hansdieteror (20. Juli 2008)

Keine Sorge. Du bist mit deinen Erfahrungen nicht der Einzige. Das benehmen einiger Spieler und auch deren Namen, sind die Hauptgründe wegen denen ich seit Februar kein WoW mehr spiele... Es nervt einfach irgendwann.



Grüße
hansdieteror


----------



## Parkourinator (20. Juli 2008)

geht auf rollenspiel sever.
garantiert > 99,9 % sind erwachsen und benehmen sich auch so.
an dem rollenspielereien musst du net mitmachen. gibt auch genug raids, pvp etc.
sollte jeder mal ausprobieren!!!


----------



## Ecstasy* (20. Juli 2008)

Blizz soll Wechsel von PvE Server zu Rp-PvP möglich machen...
Will hier weg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Juudra (20. Juli 2008)

Shaguar93 schrieb:


> wtf? gnom , minischwert?
> meinst du mit gnom und minischwert pvp? ich kenne genug gnome die mit einem s3 " minischwert" mehr dmg raushauen als du denkst
> 
> 
> ...



ironie is dein bester freund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gnome sind nicht groß daher sind die schwerter es auch nicht da sie an ihre größe angepasst werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und ja ich finde pvp leichter weil du im pvp alleine noch was reißen kannst  wenn im raid von 25 leuten 15 tod sind kann man nicht mehr viel reißen wnen der boss noch auf 60 % ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 um mal nen beispiel zu nennen


----------



## PsychoStyle (20. Juli 2008)

> Was hat dass mit Kiddies zu tuhen? Ich finde es immer total schlimm mit diesen Vorurteilen. Ich bin auch ein "Kiddie" gehe erfolgreich Raiden (Ssc/Auge/Myjal). Tja, Kiddies können auch was. Erwachsene können sich genauso dumm anstellen. Okay, ich muss zugeben die 13-15 jährigen Jungs haben oft nichts in der Birne, aber die Mädels sind eben schon weiter...



Rofl, das zeigt das du geistig nicht viel reifer bist, wenn nicht sogar das du dich für etwas besseres hälst..
Das ist wieder diese verdammte veralgemeinerung...
Das ist so ähnlich als das Beispiel was ich vorher genannt habe...



PsychoStyle schrieb:


> ....,dass wäre wie, wenn z.b. i-ein Ausländer wo was stiehlt und du behauptest nun ALLE Leute von diesem Land sind Verbrecher,Diebe (War nur ein Beispiel, bitte nicht angesprochen fühlen)



Egal was man für dieses Beispiel nimmt, ob Hautfarbe,Geschlecht,Alter,Arbeit.... ist echt egal


----------



## Lillyan (20. Juli 2008)

Parkourinator schrieb:


> geht auf rollenspiel sever.
> garantiert > 99,9 % sind erwachsen und benehmen sich auch so.
> an dem rollenspielereien musst du net mitmachen. gibt auch genug raids, pvp etc.
> sollte jeder mal ausprobieren!!!


Naja, ich spiel auf einem Rollenspielserver auf dem es normalerweise auch sehr ruhig und nett zugeht (bis auf ein paar wenige Ausnahmen), aber seit 2-3 Wochen merkt man schon, daß der Tonfall sich dort auch ein wenig verschärft hat und daß hin und wieder der ein oder andere unnötige Flame mehr fällt.


----------



## Shaguar93 (20. Juli 2008)

Juudra schrieb:


> ironie is dein bester freund
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


hm ne... ich glaub ich hab es einfach falsch verstanden >D


----------



## luXz (20. Juli 2008)

Die.Nachtelfe schrieb:


> Was hat dass mit Kiddies zu tuhen? Ich finde es immer total schlimm mit diesen Vorurteilen. Ich bin auch ein "Kiddie" gehe erfolgreich Raiden (Ssc/Auge/Myjal). Tja, Kiddies können auch was. Erwachsene können sich genauso dumm anstellen. Okay, ich muss zugeben die 13-15 jährigen Jungs haben oft nichts in der Birne, aber die Mädels sind eben schon weiter...



mit kiddy bezieht man sich im allgemeinen nicht auf das alter, sondern auf die geistige reife. Kiddy bezieht sich also nicht auf alle jugendlichen


----------



## Parkourinator (20. Juli 2008)

Sanlara schrieb:


> Naja, ich spiel auf einem Rollenspielserver auf dem es normalerweise auch sehr ruhig und nett zugeht (bis auf ein paar wenige Ausnahmen), aber seit 2-3 Wochen merkt man schon, daß der Tonfall sich dort auch ein wenig verschärft hat und daß hin und wieder der ein oder andere unnötige Flame mehr fällt.


ausnahmen bestätigen natürlich immer die regel...aber man sieht doch ein merklichen unterschied!


----------



## Soom Nethersturm (20. Juli 2008)

Also es gibt auch andere "Kiddies" die sich z.B zivilisiert verhalten können ich zum Beispiel . Mein Name ist zum 1. nicht kindisch Mainchar:Soom
Twink:Nagora und ich bin in einer gilde die Altersbegrenzung hat als sie mir das Angebot machten sagte ich dass ich erst 15 bin und die anderen waren sofort skeptisch wie es meist ist ich ergriff die Iniziative und fragte ob ich nicht einfach mal ts kommen soll. Sie willigten ein und eine Ini später und munteren Gesprächen wurde ich sogar gelobt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wie Erwachsen ich mich doch verhalte und sie entschuldigten sich für die Skepsis . Lange Rede kurzer Sinn .
Ein Gespräch hilft oft weiter und nicht ALLE minderjährigen sind "Kiddies" 

Mfg Soom


----------



## Shaguar93 (20. Juli 2008)

Soom schrieb:


> Also es gibt auch andere "Kiddies" die sich z.B zivilisiert verhalten können ich zum Beispiel . Mein Name ist zum 1. nicht kindisch Mainchar:Soom
> Twink:Nagora und ich bin in einer gilde die Altersbegrenzung hat als sie mir das Angebot machten sagte ich dass ich erst 15 bin und die anderen waren sofort skeptisch wie es meist ist ich ergriff die Iniziative und fragte ob ich nicht einfach mal ts kommen soll. Sie willigten ein und eine Ini später und munteren Gesprächen wurde ich sogar gelobt
> 
> 
> ...


*applaude*
jedoch stimmt -> "und nicht ALLE minderjährigen sind "Kiddies" .

mfg Shaguar


----------



## Big Tank (20. Juli 2008)

In Alterac wird nur noch gestritten, auch bei der Horde. Sowas nerft mich einfach, die die nur am rummeckern sind was man tuen soll gehen mir am meisten auf den Sack, denn meistens sind sie selber nur am schreiben und bauen nur scheiße. Wenn ich dehnen dann meine meinung dazu sage whisper ich sie an, und ab dann kommen beleiddigungen, wenn sie merken das sie im unrecht sind.


----------



## Seraphiroth (20. Juli 2008)

OMG ihr habt heute schon 12 seiten geschrieben^^...Ich will da nicht alles jetzt mal lesen aber eines ist klar es sind nicht immer kiddis die einen auf "Ich bin der King" tun...
Es gibt viele leute in WoW Kinder und Erwachsene die meinen ihre Klasse zu beherrschen zu können...Ich hab auch schon mit kindern gespielt die haben ihre sache sehr gut gemacht da kann man gar nix sagen...Es gibt überall so Leute die einem den tag versauen können wenn sie das machen was sie wollen und nicht im team spieln das ist meine meinnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ach ja und noch was ich hab hier mal kurz gesehn das die Horde immer gewinnen würde ich bin auch einer^^,dann möchte ich mal wissen wo ihr das spielt bei mir aufm server ist das genau anders rum da sind die Allys immer am gewinnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## klobaum (20. Juli 2008)

Torglosch schrieb:


> Das mit diesem Thema angesproche Problem ist ja, in vielen Bundesländern sind Ferien. Und das merkt man deutlich an der gestiegenen Zahl von Kiddies in den BGs. Auch morgends und Abends



Ähm Leute geht ihr morgens nich arbeiten? Seid ihr arbeitslos?


----------



## Llevana (20. Juli 2008)

zu den namen: manche leute haben weniger kreativität und benennen ihre charakteren nun mal "unkreativ". ist aber lustig.


----------



## oerpli (20. Juli 2008)

Also zur Zeit ist es meiner Meinung nach schlimm. So ein Gesindel, wie man in 2h Gruppensuche kennenlernt, findet man an keinem Bahnhof der Welt.


----------



## Ecstasy* (20. Juli 2008)

> Ach ja und noch was ich hab hier mal kurz gesehn das die Horde immer gewinnen würde ich bin auch einer^^,dann möchte ich mal wissen wo ihr das spielt bei mir aufm server ist das genau anders rum da sind die Allys immer am gewinnen



Auf Blutdurst verlieren wir ständig ^^


----------



## Alpax (20. Juli 2008)

WoW ist mittlerweile ein Synonym für Kiddie-o-Topia

darum .. wechselt zu HDRO 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindista (20. Juli 2008)

klobaum schrieb:


> Ähm Leute geht ihr morgens nich arbeiten? Seid ihr arbeitslos?



schichtarbeit? urlaub? krankgeschrieben?

gibt so einige gründe, warum auch leute mit einem job morgens spielen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorados (20. Juli 2008)

> Auf Blutdurst verlieren wir ständig ^^



Nicht nur auf Blutdurst tut ihr verlieren auf dem Realmpool Raserei ist genau das gleiche. 

Und ich bin selber ein kiddi und kein nap raide zurzeit SSC/TK bald bt usw.


----------



## Thorat (20. Juli 2008)

Syvius schrieb:


> [...]bis die ganzen Kiddies nach vorne [...]



Weil du ja auch weisst das es Kiddies waren...
Mehr muss ich dazu nicht sagen


----------



## FragL (20. Juli 2008)

Syvius schrieb:


> Keiner außer ein paar normale Leute stürmen noch nach hinten (mehr als 5 warens nicht).



Was mich interessieren würde. Warst du selbst auch so schlau und bist mit nach Hinten gelaufen?

Und wenn ja, dann würde mich auch noch interessieren, ob du nicht genau so schlecht bist wie die von dir beschriebenen Kiddies, weil ein guter Spieler hätte einfach sein Alterac-Trinket gezündet.


----------



## Menthos (21. Juli 2008)

Also ich gebe dazu jetzt mal meinen Senf ab!
Ich selber bin 16, bald 17 jahre jung. Bin ich wegen meinem Alter ein Kiddi? Für manche "ja", für manche "nein". Ich bin einfach der Meinung, das nicht alle Kiddis, die ihr als Kiddis "beschimpf" wirklich Kinder sind. Ich meine das ganze hat einfach nichts mit dem Alter zu tun, rein garnichts -> meiner Meinung nach.
Ich finde man ist nicht gleich ein Kiddi wenn man 14Jahre jung ist, oder so wie ich, 16. Es gibt genügend "erwachsene" die in dem fall kindisch sind, und sich so verhalten, das hat reingarnichts, aber auch garnichts mit dem Alter zu tun. Es gibt 20Jährige, die sich einfach so verhalten und dem entsprechend auch so schreiben wie ein 8 Jähriger. Wobei der 8 Jährige sich verhalten kann wie ein 20 Jährige...
Und in AoC ist das nicht so, das es keine Kiddis gibt, weil das spiel ab 18 ist. Nein im gegenteil, mein Freund hat das gespielt, weil er genau das gedacht hat, doch es war nicht so. Dort ist das gespame nicht so groß wie in WoW, aber es ist vorhanden. Und das bei 18+ (!)

Bin ich jetzt ein Kiddi, da ich keine Schule mehr habe (da ich die Realschule dieses Jahr beendet habe) und Ferien habe?

Also ich bin einfach der Meinung das Kiddi einfach das falsche Wort ist, es würde ehr passen, wie sowas in der Art "möchtegern". 
Also entweder habe ich das Wort "Kiddi" falsch aufgenommen, oder es ist so, wie ich gesagt habe.

Und das zum Thema AV und so, ich kenne das mit den nicht in die Base kommen obwohl man mehr ist, als die Gegner, nur komischerweiße bin ich kein Ally, sondern Horder... Es besteht einfach immer die Chance von 50 zu 50, dass man ein Bg gewinnt oder verliert.

Soooooooooooo long
Menthos

(Rechtschreibfehler wurden mit absicht eingebaut)


----------



## Blackjohn (21. Juli 2008)

Leider sind es zum Teil die 20+ Jährigen die keine anderen Meinungen oder Vorschläge ertragen können und dann mit beleidigenden Worten sich versuchen zu recht fertigen. Es sind wirklich net immer die jungen Spieler die negativ auffallen. In AoC regt man sich über die 30+ Jährigen auf weil die oft keine Geduld haben um was zu farmen oder zu sammeln. Und wenn du so ein Hals bekommst .... würd ich das Spiel auschalten und etwas anderes spielen .... oder mit dem Motorrad ne Runde zu drehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Fehler macht jede/r aber nur die wenigsten geben es zu und versuchen sich zu verbessern. Und in einem Onlinerollenspiel kommt es immer auf jeden einzelnen drauf an.
Miteinander net gegeneinander.

Grüsse und Gute Nacht.


----------



## Seraphiroth (21. Juli 2008)

Hm du dem wort "kiddi" würde ich auch nicht direkt als leute bezeichnen die unter 18 jahre sind...
Ich kenne auch viele die warn in dem alter sehr erwachsen von ihrem verhalten...
Eins hab ich mal gelehrnt ich nehme solche leute einfach nicht mehr mit in instanzen fertig...
Entweder die benehmen sich oder fliegen raus sowas tu ich mir nicht mehr an  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brubanani (21. Juli 2008)

such dir einfach für aufe arathi oder ws ne stammgruppe mit deiner gilde oder so das müssen nichtmal s4 equipte imba leute sein nur ganz normale  mit 4-5 epics und du gewinnst jede schlacht mit ts ganz locker aber altheractal musst du alleine durch ^^


----------



## Menthos (21. Juli 2008)

Seraphiroth schrieb:


> Hm du dem wort "kiddi" würde ich auch nicht direkt als leute bezeichnen die unter 18 jahre sind...
> Ich kenne auch viele die warn in dem alter sehr erwachsen von ihrem verhalten...
> Eins hab ich mal gelehrnt ich nehme solche leute einfach nicht mehr mit in instanzen fertig...
> Entweder die benehmen sich oder fliegen raus sowas tu ich mir nicht mehr an
> ...



jo ;D
Aber ich meine, "kiddi" führt doch auf das wort kindisch zurück. Aber was können die etwas jüngeren Spieler, die eben noch Kinder sind dafür, was andere Leute machen, die vielleicht schon Erwachsen sind. Ich finde es einfach schade, das man die Leute als Kiddi beschimpft, obwohl das kindische damit eingentlich nichts zu tun hat


----------



## Thefreakyone (21. Juli 2008)

Man kann "Kiddie" nict aufs reale alter beziehen, ich kenne 12-Jährige die mehr geistige reife haben als so manch 25 jähriger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seraphiroth (21. Juli 2008)

Brubanani schrieb:


> such dir einfach für aufe arathi oder ws ne stammgruppe mit deiner gilde oder so das müssen nichtmal s4 equipte imba leute sein nur ganz normale  mit 4-5 epics und du gewinnst jede schlacht mit ts ganz locker aber altheractal musst du alleine durch ^^



Altheractal muss man nicht umbedinkt alleine durch^^....man kann schon ein paar leute mitnehmen die einem unterstüzten mit heilung oder auch gegen eine horde allys/horde^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SixNight (21. Juli 2008)

ohja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das erinnert mich an ich sehe zwei schurken in der mine von der horde sag zu nem heal druiden magst kurz mit kommen und mich heilen ? er darauf hin ich heil net so kiddy gimps wie dich also verpiss dich und lass mich in ruhe !!! ich erst ma mhm naja okay machst ihn ma net dumm zurück an und fragst nur was sein problem is darauf sehe ich in roter schrift.
Bomberjack ingnoiert euch. mhm irgend wie kindisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oda net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadowNoobHunterr (21. Juli 2008)

xDD naja sommerferien bin grad erst auch 13 aber verhalte mich en bissel besser in WoW als beschrieben^^ und ein paar namen könnt ich auch kotzen voll die f*** namen^^ z.b. Hanzworscht oder Pewpeweule xDD^^


----------



## Wow-Bravoplayer (21. Juli 2008)

Es ist dir wohl nicht jetzt erst aufgefallen das WoW seit Monaten immer mehr Richtung, FSK: 6+ Spiel für Kinder die schwer von Begriff oder sontige Behinderungen haben, geht?

WoW ist nicht mehr das was es mal war und wird es auch nie wieder sein da die Kinder (nett formuliert) wie eine Plage oder gar die Pest sind und wir sie niemals wieder los werden können..

Naja... mehr kann und will man dazu nicht sagen ohne sonst kotzen zu gehen.

MfG


----------



## Lákjín/Matze (21. Juli 2008)

mimimi ich werd von kiddis im bg genervt mimimi die ham alle ferien mimimi



such dir ne stamm! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raschnak (21. Juli 2008)

Ich finde das einfach unfair zu sagen Kiddis sind alles schuld ich bin selber 15 und ich kenne auch viele andere in meinem alter die aber alle spielen können und sich anständig aufführen ich finde solche „Kiddis“ gibt es in jeder altersklasse und nicht nur bei den unter 18 jährigen und finde viele sollten einfach mal bissel nach denken und nicht immer sagen die Jugend von heute etc  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
hoffentlich denken einige mal nach!


----------



## Laxera (21. Juli 2008)

ist aber so!

das einzige (ok vom auge des sturms abgesehen) BG das die allianz noch gewinnt ist das alterac (und das auch nicht immer)

mfg LAX
ps: kiddie ist aber nicht gleich 13-15 jähriger (habe freunde in dem alter, die gar nicht kiddie sind, sondern besser spielen als einige ältere) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


pps: zu AOC gehen würde ich nicht! (weil es noch net fertig ist....viele sagen ja das das wow auch nicht war, aber ich halte dagegen: zu zeit als WOW erschaffen wurde gab es keine vergleichbaren spiele. d.h. wow war fertig, es wurde nur erweitert (ok ist nur meine meinung))


----------



## PaladinMaik (21. Juli 2008)

Kiddie ist das falsche Wort um solche Typen zu beschreiben, Möchtegern oder Kackboon oder so triffts wohl eher.
Kiddie hat sich halt eingebürgert und festgesetzt, weil dieses PvP Phänomen eben exorbitant ansteigt wenn Ferienzeit ist. 
Logo gibts unter 18jährige die das Spiel begriffen haben, wissen was man im Raid zutun hat oder wie ein BG funktioniert.
Gratz an euch! Mit solchen Leuten spiel ich gern egal wie alt sie sind. Wenn ihr zu dieser Gruppe an jungen WoW Spielern gehört, 
dann ignoriert doch das Kiddie geflame einfach, eurem Char sieht man doch nicht an wer dahinter sitzt und spielt.
In unserer Gilde sind genug unter 18 Jährige die derb was aufm Kasten haben, sowohl PvP als auch Raid. 
Aber es ist halt auch nicht von der Hand zu weisen dass es just in solchen Zeiten wie Ferien aufm BG nicht auszuhalten ist.
Und egal ob es in jeder Altersklasse solche und solche Leute gibt, wer da keinen Zusammenhang sieht ist blind.
Stammgrupp hat nunmal nicht jeder, nicht alle Leute sind immer on etc, egal warum man Random BG macht. Es nervt. 

Finally: Wenn ihr zu den Skilled Youngsters gehört dann freut euch, bleibt cool, ignoriert das Geflame und macht weiter so.


----------



## Blackstorm666 (21. Juli 2008)

Syvius schrieb:


> Hi Leute
> 
> Normalerweise bin ich kein Flamer, aber was ich in den letzten Wochen wieder erlebt habe sprengt wieder den Rahmen!
> 
> ...



pass ma auf die aushilfspausenclown das nur noch deppen auf den schlachfelderm rumrennen hat nichts damit zu tun das sommerferien sind und viele kinder nunma wow spielen es gibt genügend erwachsene die sich genau so benehmen wie manche kinder "flame flame flame flame flame flame flame flame flame flame flame flame flame"! wenn du echt so denkst das nur kinder solchens verhalten an den tag legen müstest du echt ma zu therpeuten so eine schlechte einschätzung von jugenlichen ist echt unterste schiene ! es gibt sicherlich kinder die ein "kiddy" verhalten aufweisen aber mind genausoviele erwachsene "flame flame flame flame flame flame flame flame " und name wie Chieftan oda was auch immer haben genügend einfalslose erwachsene auch 

Also und vlt hat das mit dem verlieren auch nur mit dir zu tun P.V.P.N.O.O.B.


----------



## Emokeksii (21. Juli 2008)

Naja....Finde einfallslose namen müssen nicht gleich auf nen kiddy hindeuten...genau so wenig wie die spielweise in schlachtfeldern.

Die antwort wie leck mich usw auf deine korigier versuche schon eher.

Leider ist aber ein großer teil der wow community so....allgemein ist das bei allen spielen die extrem gut laufen so....

CS, Battelfield, Warsow, Gzukdwars, und eben auch jetzt wow 

Besonders spiele wo PvP weit verbreitet ist und auch extrem viel gespielt wird ist es so und in wow ist das von der masse her leider so das nen großer haufen der spieler es spielt.

Deswegen spiel ich zum teil aus diesen grund kein wow mehr...genau so wie cs und andere spiele wo ein übermaß von solchen leuten da ist....


----------



## Komicus (21. Juli 2008)

Der Hammer, ich spiel Horde und ich hab GENAu diesen Eindruck nur andersrum^^ Aber ich kann dich beruhigen, blad sind die Sommerferien um und dann gehts wieder normal weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (21. Juli 2008)

ich bin 12 und steh dazu.


----------



## Deanne (21. Juli 2008)

Blackstorm666 schrieb:


> Also und vlt hat das mit dem verlieren auch nur mit dir zu tun P.V.P.N.O.O.B.



Lol.


Die Frage des TE sollte vielleicht anders gestellt werden. Vielleicht sollte man fragen, ob es nur noch *Idioten* in den BGs gibt, das könnte ich sogar durchaus bestätigen. Es gibt nervige Kiddies und sehr reife und vernünftige Jugendliche, ebenso wie es kompetente, aber auch vollkommen bildungsresistente Erwachsene gibt. Fehlende Teamfähigkeit hat nichts mit dem Alter zu tun.


----------



## yezz (21. Juli 2008)

es gibt immer solche und solche.
wir hatten ne ganze zeit mal en jäger mit im raid, da hieß es dann immer "ey, krass! habt ihr den crit gesehen?" und das war kein kiddie.
genauso habe ich vor kurzem ein 13 jähriges mädchen kennengelernt, die tankt dir alles weg, was zu tanken ist.
wie im realen leben... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spichty (21. Juli 2008)

Vielleicht liegt es auch dran das neue Leute in WoW wie in anderen Onlinegames gerne solche Namen auswählen da sie vielleicht nicht kapieren welches Lich das auf sie wirft, aber das heißt ja nicht gleich das es Kiddies sind.

Und zum Thema Ally verliert immer und so, kann auch dran liegen das sich die Ally's immer nur die lose Bg's merken, vorallem im Av gewinnen wir ja auch nicht so selten. Irgendwie ist das auch so ne Gehirnsache, Die Horde weiß das sie zusammen spielen und sie gewinnen können und gehen dementsprechend motivierter rein als die Ally, die verlässt sich immer auf die anderen um zu sehen ob ne Chance besteht oder nicht weil die Motivation fehlt, und wenn schon verlieren dann ohne Anstrengung.


----------



## Agrimor (21. Juli 2008)

Spichty schrieb:


> Vielleicht liegt es auch dran das neue Leute in WoW wie in anderen Onlinegames gerne solche Namen auswählen da sie vielleicht nicht kapieren welches Lich das auf sie wirft, aber das heißt ja nicht gleich das es Kiddies sind.
> 
> Und zum Thema Ally verliert immer und so, kann auch dran liegen das sich die Ally's immer nur die lose Bg's merken, vorallem im Av gewinnen wir ja auch nicht so selten. Irgendwie ist das auch so ne Gehirnsache, Die Horde weiß das sie zusammen spielen und sie gewinnen können und gehen dementsprechend motivierter rein als die Ally, die verlässt sich immer auf die anderen um zu sehen ob ne Chance besteht oder nicht weil die Motivation fehlt, und wenn schon verlieren dann ohne Anstrengung.



Auf dem Rat von Dalaran sind die Allys im AV meistens siegreich. Zuletzt wurde das durch die Einführung von innovativen Dingen wie Taktik etwas anders aber meistens sind es immer noch die Allys, die den Sieg davon tragen. 

Wobei auch manchmal Wunder geschehen und nach diversen verlorenen AVs, in denen sich wie meistens fast niemand an die vorgegebene Taktik gehalten hat, doch manche auf die zahlreichen Posts im BG gehört haben und plötzlich ein Win draus wurde. Besonders beeindruckend, wenn man sich nicht nur blind auf die vorgegebenen Taktikmakros verlässt, sondern auf das Verhalten der gegnerischen Fraktion angemessen reagiert. (Taktikmakro sagt: Hordengruppen X und Y sollen nachdem sie B. erledigt haben, Bunker G und H retappen. Meistens scheiter das daran, weil die Allys das auch schon mitbekommen haben und Bunker G verdammt gut gesichert ist und eh nur ca. 30% der vorgesehenen auch tatsächlich ihrer Aufgabe nachgehen. Als endlich ein paar auf das flehen gehört haben, G. doch G. sein zu lassen und gleich mal H. anzugehen, stießen sie dort nur auf geringen Widerstand und schon war der Kampf gewonnen...)


----------



## sp4rkl3z (21. Juli 2008)

btw zum Anfang...
Alles was ich heute gelesen hab im Forum waren flame-posts über "kiddis" oder Equipe-Möchtegerns. Interessant 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und zu den Namen... Mein Char heisst *Gummibaum* und ich bin 22 und steh, so denke ich, mit beiden Beinen im Leben...
Bin ich jetzt wegen diesem Namen n' "Kiddi"? Ich denke nicht, solange ich kein Sch..ss Bau und anständig (was Umgangston, Anstand und Niveau sowie spielerische Leistung) in einer Gruppe zocke ist doch der Name egal. Dafür haben all meine PvP-Chars für n MMO Angemessenen Namen.
Wieso auch alles so machen wie andere... den Mains wohlklingende Namen geben und den PvP-Twinks "Spass"-Namen... 

Obwohl ich selber finde das Gummibaum zwar auf den ersten Blick ein "dummer" Name für n' Char ist, aber aus meiner sicht immer noch besser wieder:

Black, Death, Dark usw + (Hier Klasse einfügen auf Englisch)-Namen

back to topic...

Der Name sagt nichts über den Spieler auf der anderen Seite aus... Spiel mit solchen Leuten und Unterhalt' dich mit ihnen und dann kannst immer noch entscheiden ob der gegen über n dummes *piep* ist...

mfg


----------



## slook (21. Juli 2008)

gultis schrieb:


> naja das problem ist das man in wow nix an spielerischen können braucht .... zumindest im pve da brauch man zeit und omen ... das wars auch glei



made my day
<3

pvp musst nur wissen was andere klassen koennen und enemycastbar Oo

pala unter 10% leben??? ok setz ich scho ma massenbann ein, danach instant den blutelf silence und schattenwort tod.....pve priester pwend pvp pala


----------



## Spichty (21. Juli 2008)

Gerade wieder im Bg gesehen(Ab) Horde liegt mit 1/0!! in Führung und die Ally's stehen schon wieder bei der Brücke und tanzen rum und meinen hat doch eh keinen Sinn mehr. Kann auch dran liegen das Ferien sind aber glaub eher dran das die Ally wie immer gleich die Hoffnung aufgibt :/


----------



## slook (21. Juli 2008)

Spichty schrieb:


> Gerade wieder im Bg gesehen(Ab) Horde liegt mit 1/0!! in Führung und die Ally's stehen schon wieder bei der Brücke und tanzen rum und meinen hat doch eh keinen Sinn mehr. Kann auch dran liegen das Ferien sind aber glaub eher dran das die Ally wie immer gleich die Hoffnung aufgibt :/



kann auch daran liegen dass leute die einfach lust auf pvp haben sich iwpo hinstellen un dann ihren spaß haben....scheiß auf marken etc
open pvp gibts net also nimmt man sich ab und macht da ein bissl pvp


----------



## Spichty (21. Juli 2008)

slook schrieb:


> made my day
> <3
> 
> pvp musst nur wissen was andere klassen koennen und enemycastbar Oo
> ...



Wenn es so einfach wäre würde es viel mehr erfolgreiche Raids geben und man bräuchte nicht einige Monate für ne Raidini, weil dann müssten die Bosse im Firsttry liegen...




slook schrieb:


> kann auch daran liegen dass leute die einfach lust auf pvp haben sich iwpo hinstellen un dann ihren spaß haben....scheiß auf marken etc
> open pvp gibts net also nimmt man sich ab und macht da ein bissl pvp



Würd ich auch der Meinung sein wenn die Leute gleich am Anfang nur rumstehen würden, und nicht nur erst nachdem die Horde ein wenig führt.


----------



## theriggiboy (21. Juli 2008)

Syvius schrieb:


> Da Sommerferien sind kann es da sein das nur noch Kiddies auf den Schlachtfeldern rumlaufen?
> 
> Würde mich echt ma interessieren, was für Erfahrungen ihr schon gemacht habt.
> 
> ...



wenns dir stört dann spiel um 1uhr bis 8uhr oder so
da is es recht relax


----------



## Spichty (21. Juli 2008)

Bringt auch nichts.


----------



## Darkofmoon (21. Juli 2008)

Syvius schrieb:


> Hi Leute
> 
> Normalerweise bin ich kein Flamer, aber was ich in den letzten Wochen wieder erlebt habe sprengt wieder den Rahmen!
> 
> ...



oha so was kenne erst gestern  als ich eine quest gemacht hab auf horden seite mit meinen twink  kam doch so ein lvl 60 schurke 

und nur abe rwirklich nur weil ich lol geschriben hatte  was net für den /s chat gedacht war meinte er mich 3 mal zu fragen was is jede smal hab i nix is gesagt  tja das was da anch kam hat mich um gehauen  ich zitire* noob  hast dein char  gekauft .......


omg häää im mom gibs eifach zu viele leute ich sag jetzt ma ohne das man es falsch verschtet bitte *kiddis*  udn bei uns auf nethersturm is das zimlich viel über elge so gar wow auf zu hören doer server zuwegseln...... den irgend wan ahtt man auch keine laust genaud as gleiche in bg.s  ich deff 3 oder 4 deffen mit mir  ally kommt wir gehen drauf als antword kam dan nur noch * schreit nach deff is aber selber wo anders....na kalsse wen i ally den fh einnimt an der abse is des ja auch kein wunder oder sehe i da was falsch?????



naja wir mussen es ertragen 

mfg DragonZero/Sansîba


----------



## BohneTheBoon (21. Juli 2008)

sp4rkl3z schrieb:


> Der Name sagt nichts über den Spieler auf der anderen Seite aus... Spiel mit solchen Leuten und Unterhalt' dich mit ihnen und dann kannst immer noch entscheiden ob der gegen über n dummes *piep* ist...



ganz richtig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bin absolut einer meinung mit dir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich bin 15 mein Main heißt Bohne meine beiden twinks heißen stechapfel und schierling und ich versuche immer höflich nett und respektvoll gegenüber anderen spielern zu  sein. 
Da hat blizz ganz recht mit dem tipp des tages ( ich hab soviele addons und ne 56kb verbindung da braucht man was um sich abzulenken):
Seid nett zu anderen Spielern, dann sind sie es auch zu euch!
Ich will mich nicht als Mutter Theresa in männlich oder als großen "Forums-Sheriff" aufspielen, aber warum kann man sich nicht einfach einig werden, die Definition von 
Kiddy hier für die nachwelt zusammenfassen und das ganze dann ruhen lassen damit sich niemand mehr aufregen muss fälschlicher weise oder aber zurecht als Kiddy bezeichnet zu werden?

Ich mach hier mal nen Anfang bitte verbessern fals fehler oder anderer meinung^^

*Kiddy*

*Ein Spieler wird nicht an seinem physikalischem Alter, sondern eher an seinem geistigen Alter und dessem sozialem Verhalten besmessen.
Es gibt keine Altersgrenze für einen Kiddy, er kann genauso gut 6 wie 60 sein, das einzige was zählt ist seine Art und sein Wesen. 
*

und falls euch auch mal so ein Kiddy (so wie oben beschrieben) um gold oder ums ziehen anbettelt auf ignore setzen damit hat's sich.

Im BG fällt mir auch nix anderes ein als sich ne Stamm zu suchen, am besten noch leute die man RL kennt, oder wenn man doch gezwungen ist random zu gehn versuchen den ton anzugeben (einer muss es ja machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). falls sachen wie 
"L2p kacknewb!!!!111" oder "MOWL" kommen versuchen die sache ruhig zu regeln.  Falls auch das nicht klappt habts ihrs anscheinend mit einem der Unbelehrbaren zu tun, so einer der denkt das sein lvl totenschädel+elite is und arthas höchstens noch sein stiefelknecht (ganz zu schweigen von den maßen von bt clears).
In dem Fall (ich gehör auch nicht zu solchen aber...) hilft meist nur ein leave, mir wärs nicht wert stundenlang mit Kiddys (s.o.) rum zuzergen, aber lieber die 15 min wartezeit verkraften als fürchterliche Kopfschmerzen, für die der Weltvorrat an Aspirin nicht ausreichen würde.

Ich danke für ihre aufmerksamkeit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

BohnTheBoon


----------



## Sinixus (21. Juli 2008)

Ehrlich gesagt befürchte ich sogar das es sich nicht nur um Kiddies handelt. Bei den Namen vermut ich das Alter zwischen 13 und 17, vielleicht halten sich ja manche für imba je dämlicher der Name ist.

Ich vermute das Schlachtfelder und Fußball etwas gemeinsam haben. Klingt komisch, ist aber so. Denn egal ob Schlachtfeld oder Fußball... es gibt tausende die sich für den besseren Trainer/Strategen halten. 
So wie es sich ja gehört, will sich auch keiner von irgendwem etwas sagen lassen und fährt seine eigene Schiene. 

Ich kenne BG auf der Hordenseite nicht, aber ich schätze aber das dort vor Beginn des BGs eine Taktik zurechtgelegt wird. Auf Alliseite herrscht im Großteil der BGs das große Schweigen. Keine Kommunikation.

So richtig zum PC abdrehen sind die BGs in der Nacht. Wenn man zum fünften Mal mit den selben Leuten in Arathi steckt und zum fünften Mal der gleiche Bockmist gemacht wird. 

Beispiel: Arathibecken

15 vs. 15
Alli hat 3 Basen in besitz, die Horde hat 2. 
Anstatt das diese drei Basen gedefft werden, zergen ein paar irgendwo in der tiefsten Pampa rum, ein paar andere versuchen allein Hof zu holen. Ein kleiner Trupp nimmt das Schlachtfeld ernst, versucht die viel zu spät angesagten incs abzuwehren. Ein paar Einzelgänger versuchen der Horde eine der beiden Basen im Alleingang abzunehmen. 
Horde schickt ein oder zwei (meist Pala oder HM) vor zu den Ställen, diese ziehen die (wenn überhaupt vorhanden) Deff von der Flagge weg (weil man muss den ja unbedingt killen) und von der anderen Seite spazieren einige Hordis zur Flagge und drehen die Base.
Große Panik auf Seiten der Alli, alles stürmt zu den Ställen wird dort nacheinander platt gemacht. Respawn oben am FH beim Eingang. 
Natürlich muss Alli handeln, jeder der respawnt stürmt wie von Hogger gejagt zu den Ställen... und ist tot. Die Deffer an den zwei verbliebenen Basen (meist keiner oder max. zwei) wurden inzwischen zu den anderen auf den FH geschickt. Horde kontrolliert nun alle 5 Basen. Aber Alli gibt nicht auf, stürmt unvermindert die Ställe, wo elf Hordis nur darauf warten einen nach dem anderen wieder auf den FH zu prügeln.
Keiner versucht links oder rechts an den Ställen vorbei zu kommen und eventuell eine andere Base zu holen. Selbst schafft man es zwar zur Mine, wird dort aber von einem Rogue weggemetzelt.  
Wenn man dann sagt, das versucht werden sollte an der Seite vorbeizureiten kommen Kommentare wie:" /afk und deine Probleme sind gelöst" oder "Wie soll man da vorbeikommen? (Klar, wenn man mitten am Weg runter reitet geht das wirklich schlecht). Lieber begnügt man sich mit einer "schnellen" Marke und verzichtet auf den Sieg.


----------



## Níght06 (21. Juli 2008)

weiß echt nicht wo euer problem liegt,...

nur weil sich jemmand "bockwurst" nennt und dich das aufregt direkt wieder ein mimimi thread auf machen.. wenn dich sowas stört spiel halt was anderes.

das wird dir zwar auch nix bringen,weil es sowas überall gibt,aber vllt lernst du ja irgend wann mal tolerant genug zu sein..


----------



## Agrimor (21. Juli 2008)

Sinixus schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt befürchte ich sogar das es sich nicht nur um Kiddies handelt. Bei den Namen vermut ich das Alter zwischen 13 und 17, vielleicht halten sich ja manche für imba je dämlicher der Name ist.
> 
> Ich vermute das Schlachtfelder und Fußball etwas gemeinsam haben. Klingt komisch, ist aber so. Denn egal ob Schlachtfeld oder Fußball... es gibt tausende die sich für den besseren Trainer/Strategen halten.
> So wie es sich ja gehört, will sich auch keiner von irgendwem etwas sagen lassen und fährt seine eigene Schiene.
> ...



Tröste Dich, denn bei nicht-Stammgruppen ist das auf Hordeseite auch nicht anders 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn die ImbaPVPler damit protzen, wieviel Schaden sie doch gemacht haben (beim völlig nutzlosen zergen irgendwo in der Pampa) deffe ich in Ruhe meine Base, sage Incs an und schleiche mich von hinten an um im getümmel die Base zu drehen . Mein Twink hätte in einem offenem Kampf equipptechnisch nicht die geringste Chance gegen irgendwen aber irgendwie stehe ich am Ende doch ganz gut da und hab nebenbei noch ein paar Bots gemeldet. Ein Healer, der das genauso sieht und auf mich und andere aufpasst findet sich auf meistens. Schwanzvergleich (ich habe den größten und verloren haben wir nur, weil ihr alle Boons seid) führt einfach selten zum Sieg.


----------



## Agrimor (21. Juli 2008)

Spriteschaff schrieb:


> ohaa sie raidet ssc, auge, hyjal!!! erfolgreich raidet sie!!! wow  hahhaha selten so gelacht meine kleine
> is schon bissl arm mit 15 sowas
> keine ahnung was du damit überhaupt sagen willst aber ich möchte dir ned im dunkeln begegnen wenn du so deinen selbstwert erhöhen willst....
> 
> ...




Bei vielen Kiddies (nicht als Schimpfwort, sondern eher als Alterseinstufung gemeint) würde ich Dir bedenkenlos zustimmen. Genug Posts, die das bestätigen finden sich ja auch ohne SuFu problemlos. Es gibt aber wirklich auch Spieler mit 14, 15, 16 Jahren, die sich alle Mühe geben, sich ins Team zu integrieren und auch einen sehr guten Job machen. Ich habs schon oft genug in diversen Threads geschrieben: Ich würde nie jemanden aufgrund seines Alters bewerten. Ich bewerte sie erstmals anhand ihres Namens und schau mir dann an, wie sie sich verhalten.


----------



## Hexenhase (21. Juli 2008)

Syvius schrieb:


> Hi Leute
> 
> Normalerweise bin ich kein Flamer, aber was ich in den letzten Wochen wieder erlebt habe sprengt wieder den Rahmen!
> 
> ...




da gebe ich dir voll reccht aber es ist icht nur im PVP so leide auch im PVE. diese kleinkinde meinen alles besse zu wissen wie auch immer. mensch kider das ist ein spiel und daher verhaltet euch auch so


----------



## dragon1 (21. Juli 2008)

ja aber genauso nerfen erwachsene,die meinen weil sie soo erwachsen sind keine tipps von *kiddies* geben lassen


----------



## soul6 (21. Juli 2008)

Ach immer auf die Kiddys :-(((( die armen kleinen :-)))

Mal im Ernst, die Doofen gibts in jeder Altersgruppe.
Ist nur ne Einstellungssache, denn alleine schon im chat, hast mit den Kiddys viel Spass !
(vorrausgesetzt, du kanst die Texte schnell genug in´s Deutsche übersetzen ) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber vom Teamplay gibt´s auch bei den Jungen gute Spieler, genauso wie es unbelehrbare Alte gibt.
Als Beispiel vom Freitag :
Im Alterac an der eigenen Brücke (Ally) mit 2 jungen Schurke/Jäger und ich als alter Depp dahinter mit Priesterin,
haben wir die Horde gaga gemacht ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Waren ein paar andere zur unterstüzung auch noch dabei, doch der Sieg war unser und das 3 mal hintereinander  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Eigentlich will ich nur damit sagen :
"Bei den Jungen heist es halt, die doofen Kidys und bei den Alten nennt es sich halt, der Altersschwachsinn "

lg
randy


----------



## Mitzy (21. Juli 2008)

Die.Nachtelfe schrieb:


> Was hat dass mit Kiddies zu tuhen? Ich finde es immer total schlimm mit diesen Vorurteilen. Ich bin auch ein "Kiddie" gehe erfolgreich Raiden (Ssc/Auge/Myjal). Tja, Kiddies können auch was. Erwachsene können sich genauso dumm anstellen. Okay, ich muss zugeben die 13-15 jährigen Jungs haben oft nichts in der Birne, aber die Mädels sind eben schon weiter...



Mädels sind allgemein Reifer als Jungs- und das sag ich als Junge, also muss es ja stimmen, hm?^^

To topic:
Das gleiche Problem habe ich auch- sogar auf der Horden Seite. Die meisten machen auf dicke Hose und finden sich unwiderstehlich. Meistens schreien sie rum, meinen mit IHren Taktiken richtig zu liegen, brüllen jeden an... Nunja, was soll man machen? Ich joine BGs nur noch ab 19 Uhr- meistens sind die kiddys dann in Raid Inis oder sonst wo- jedenfalls nicht in BGs. Ausnahmen bestätigen aber die Regeln^^


----------



## dragon1 (21. Juli 2008)

als ich ingame in der gilde antwortete,dass ich 12 bin haben die meisten gefragt "das ist jetzt nicht dein ernst so jung!?"^^
man merkt eigentlich nur bei negativen ausnahmen,das der andere ein kind/jugendlicher ist.

ich wette ingame wuerde mich auch keiner erkennen von denen die mich hier flamen^^

war schon mal so in einem forum beschimpft mich einer als kiddie und so.
eines tages,nach vielen gemeinsamen q mit einem *unbekanntem* fragte ich ihn ob er beim forum XXX angemeldet ist.
wir 2 haben uns gewundert^^


----------



## Zarko (21. Juli 2008)

finde den Thread selten dämlich - lese nur heraus daß der Autor das Mitleid des Forums will und "Kiddies" dafür verantwortlich macht, weil er schlecht spielt. Dabei polarisiert er mit voller Absicht, weil die Minderjährigen hier sich nu provoziert fühlen. Damit hat der Autor sein Ziel erreicht: er hat Aufmerksamkeit erhalten (was in seinem rl scheinbar nicht selbstverständlich ist) und ein paar Leute beleidigt. Jetzt wird er befriedigt sein.

Bin übrigens 32, aber ich kann auch richtig kindisch sein wenn ich die Sau rauslasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[x] für eine automatische Rechtschreibkorrektur im buffed.de, kann so Sätze wie "du bist plöht" nimmer lesen


----------



## Bloodfistus (21. Juli 2008)

Der Begriff *Kiddy* meint in den allermeisten Fällen eine geistige Unreife, ist damit also eher altersunabhängig. Ich kenne diverse Leute auf unserem Server, die sind irgendwo zwischen 25 und 50 und benehmen sich wie *Kiddy's*. Allerdings sind sie Ausnahmen in den genannten Altersklassen, während das hier genannte Geflame und Rumgebrülle noch mehr Zuhause ist bei Spielern zwischen 12-20.

Was den jüngeren Spielern häufig fehlt, ist ne gewisse Sozialisierung, d.h. sich auf vernünftiger Ebene mit Argumenten auseinander zu setzen und nicht gleich auszurasten.

Mir persönlich ist es völlig wurscht wie ein Char heisst und ich denke daraus kann man nicht auf *Kiddy's* schliessen - aber ganz vor der Hand zu weisen ist es auch nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Wie immer ist an den Vorwürfen etwas dran, wirklich an allen ! Tatsache ist, das viele sowohl talent- als auch komplett merkbefreit sind. Wir haben alle mal als Noobs angefangen, blöde Fragen gestellt und irgendwelche Böcke geschossen. Das ist nicht wirklich schlimm, schlimm ist es nur daraus nichts zu lernen. Die grösstenteils bei jüngeren Spielern vorherrschende Einstellung: Erstmal komm ich und dann ne ganze Weile Garnichts und dann nochmal ich und scheiss-auf-Alles-ich-benehme-mich-als-wenn-ich-der-Mittelpunkt-des-Universums-wäre führt doch dazu das solche Vorurteile Nahrung finden.

Wir jedenfalls nehmen nur noch Spieler in die Gilde auf, die 20+ haben, ein ausführliches TS-Gespräch und ne Testini gehören ebenfalls dazu.


----------



## Raven84 (21. Juli 2008)

Das mit dem Alter in WoW ist da so eine Sache, es gibt Erwachsene über 30 die benehmen sich wie kleine Kinder dagegen ist mancher 12 jährige ne wahre Wonne. Das Problem ist das sich die meisten Kinder einfach nicht zusammenreißen klar ist das ein Spiel aber das ist kein Freifahrtsschein für schlechtes benehmen. Ich bin da ganz klar für Kontrollen egal wie es kann nicht sein das sich manche wie die letzte Sau benehmen nur weil sie hinter einem Bildschirm sitzen und sich deswegen rausnehmen virtuell auf die k...e zu hauen !!! Da sind erziehung und benehmen echt mangelware. Wenn sich einer auf einem RP Server Bockwurst nennt oder sowas in der Art (ja das gabs schon) bin ich dafür das er vom GM mal n lieben Brief bekommt und flott seinen Namen ändert. Zu PvP Servern kann ich nichts zu sagen habe noch auf keinem gespielt aber in manchen BG´s kommt mir echt das Frühstück wieder hoch wenn ich sehe was da geflamed und geschimpft wird. Sind wir nich eine Community ?? Müssen wir uns wegen jedem *piep* gleich zuflamen ?? Das scheint nicht anders zu gehen nehm ich mal an.


----------



## kriegernoob^^ (21. Juli 2008)

MC schrieb:


> wie schon gesagt ich möchte hier nicht gebildet rüberkommen



Keine Angst, dieser Gefahr warst Du mit Deinen bissherigen Postings nie ausgesetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (21. Juli 2008)

Spy123 schrieb:


> Hey, nix gegen Namen wie Bockwurst ^^
> aber da ist ungefähr mit ein Grund warum ich im Sommer so gut wie nie vorm PC sitze...es sind Sommerferien...das gleicht ungefähr einem Tag der offenen Tür im Irrenhaus...es sollten generell alle PC Spiele erst ab 16 bzw. 18 sein..wobei es das Probelm an sich auch nicht löst denn es gibt auch noch Leute die sich mit 32 noch so benehmen wie 9.



Sagt mal: Habt ihrse noch alle? 
Was manche hier schreiben (*"unabsichtlich" nach oben zeig*) ist totaler schwachsinn!
Wenn ich so einen Dreck lesen muss kommt mir das Kotzen. "Alle PC spiele ab 16/18"=> Bist wohl nicht ein bisschen schlimmer als die "MIMIMI Killerspiele" Flamer!
Und wie ich auhc oben sagte:
Manche "Kiddies"(die hier fälscherlichweise von vielen angesehen werden Menschen unter 18) sind besser als viele Erwachsene.

Und das du Spy123: Kinder bzw kiddies mit Irren vergleichst ist der Hammer!

"Es ist dir wohl nicht jetzt erst aufgefallen das WoW seit Monaten immer mehr Richtung, FSK: 6+ Spiel für Kinder die schwer von Begriff oder sontige Behinderungen haben, geht?

WoW ist nicht mehr das was es mal war und wird es auch nie wieder sein da die Kinder (nett formuliert) wie eine Plage oder gar die Pest sind und wir sie niemals wieder los werden können..

Naja... mehr kann und will man dazu nicht sagen ohne sonst kotzen zu gehen."

OH MEIN GOTT! Genau wegen Leuten wir dir Fehlt es Deutschland an Nachwuchst.
Du hast sie wirklich net mehr alle. Kinder mit der Pest zu vergleichen? hallo?! Sagmal hats bei dir da oben ausgesetzt?


----------



## Stress0056 (21. Juli 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Naja....Finde einfallslose namen müssen nicht gleich auf nen kiddy hindeuten...genau so wenig wie die spielweise in schlachtfeldern.
> 
> Die antwort wie leck mich usw auf deine korigier versuche schon eher.
> 
> ...




Wen Du Kein wow mehr Spielst was machst den du in einem wow Forum Dan müsste dir ja wow Egal sein! Und cs1.6 oder css ja Es hat fiele solcher  Leute aber es Gibt auch Gut Server Wo nett Leute drauf spielen und die muss man halten kennen!!

Aber tippe Französischen Server drauf gehen für die französischen können da Sind immer alle nett Netter Alles Die Deutsch Community bei css oder cs1.6 hab blos Gut Erfragungen gemacht!


----------



## Thedynamike (21. Juli 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Sagt mal: Habt ihrse noch alle?
> Was manche hier schreiben (*"unabsichtlich" nach oben zeig*) ist totaler schwachsinn!
> Wenn ich so einen Dreck lesen muss kommt mir das Kotzen. "Alle PC spiele ab 16/18"=> Bist wohl nicht ein bisschen schlimmer als die "MIMIMI Killerspiele" Flamer!
> Und wie ich auhc oben sagte:
> ...



Und ich glaube auch genau *das* meinte er mit seinem Beitrag.


----------



## Waelve (21. Juli 2008)

> Was hat dass mit Kiddies zu tuhen? Ich finde es immer total schlimm mit diesen Vorurteilen. Ich bin auch ein "Kiddie" gehe erfolgreich Raiden (Ssc/Auge/Myjal). Tja, Kiddies können auch was. Erwachsene können sich genauso dumm anstellen. Okay, ich muss zugeben die 13-15 jährigen Jungs haben oft nichts in der Birne, aber die Mädels sind eben schon weiter...



Ähm, ja!

Bist warscheinlich so ein Emo kind das mit 13 den ganzen tag vorm PC sitzt und keine Freunde hat mit denen sie was machen könnte.. Und dann noch so sätze wie 





> kay, ich muss zugeben die 13-15 jährigen Jungs haben oft nichts in der Birne, aber die Mädels sind eben schon weiter...


 sind genauso schlimm wie die ganzen vorurteile gegen Kiddies.. Bist kein Stück besser als andere die den ganzen lieben Tag alle Leute die nicht so erfahren sind mit "Kiddie" beschümpfen und 10 Ausrufezeichen dahinter machen


----------



## Shaguar93 (21. Juli 2008)

Thorat schrieb:


> Weil du ja auch weisst das es Kiddies waren...
> Mehr muss ich dazu nicht sagen


jo richtig...




Stress0056 schrieb:


> Wen Du Kein wow mehr Spielst was machst den du in einem wow Forum Dan müsste dir ja wow Egal sein! Und cs1.6 oder css ja Es hat fiele solcher  Leute aber es Gibt auch Gut Server Wo nett Leute drauf spielen und die muss man halten kennen!!
> 
> Aber tippe Französischen Server drauf gehen für die französischen können da Sind immer alle nett Netter Alles Die Deutsch Community bei css oder cs1.6 hab blos Gut Erfragungen gemacht!


Womit lernst Duden? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sinixus (21. Juli 2008)

Zarko schrieb:


> finde den Thread selten dämlich - lese nur heraus daß der Autor das Mitleid des Forums will und "Kiddies" dafür verantwortlich macht, weil er schlecht spielt. Dabei polarisiert er mit voller Absicht, weil die Minderjährigen hier sich nu provoziert fühlen. Damit hat der Autor sein Ziel erreicht: er hat Aufmerksamkeit erhalten (was in seinem rl scheinbar nicht selbstverständlich ist) und ein paar Leute beleidigt. Jetzt wird er befriedigt sein.
> 
> Bin übrigens 32, aber ich kann auch richtig kindisch sein wenn ich die Sau rauslasse
> 
> ...



Ich bin 30 und wie man in meinem ersten Schreiben lesen kann bin ich auch ein wenig vorsichtig was das Thema Kiddies betrifft.
Möchte ehrlich gesagt gar nicht wissen, wie viele Erwachsene im BG wie die letzten Deppen rumhopsen eben mit Namen wie "Blutwurstkiller" (Anm: Name frei erfunden, in der Hoffnung das den keiner hat^^). 

Es sind auch weniger die Namen (gibt ja doch auch lustige) die mich nerven, mich stört vielmehr das Verhalten mancher Spieler in den Schlachtfeldern.


----------



## lala.y0 (21. Juli 2008)

Syvius schrieb:


> Hi Leute
> 
> Normalerweise bin ich kein Flamer, aber was ich in den letzten Wochen wieder erlebt habe sprengt wieder den Rahmen!
> 
> ...




Servus, jo, einfallslose Namen gibts auf meinem Server auch.^^
Brotmitsenf, Wurfpizza, obwohl ich die Namen ziemlich geil finde.^^
Naja, das ewige rumgeflame wegen den "Kiddies".
Ich meine, wir waren auch mal Noobs als wir mit WoW angefangen haben, deswegen sollten wir nicht so viel rumflamen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Außerdem, der Klügere gibt nach  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG


----------



## Rapdef723 (21. Juli 2008)

Bist auch so ein Depp der im BG schreibt /bg "Ab kinder, zeit fürs btt. Das sandmännchen ist vorbei." oder "Mann...sind schon wieder Ferien" ...dann bist du echt dumm, den ich kenn mehr erwachsene als Kinder die sich dümmer anstellen ;-)


----------



## lala.y0 (21. Juli 2008)

Rapdef723 schrieb:


> Bist auch so ein Depp der im BG schreibt /bg "Ab kinder, zeit fürs btt. Das sandmännchen ist vorbei." oder "Mann...sind schon wieder Ferien" ...dann bist du echt dumm, den ich kenn mehr erwachsene als Kinder die sich dümmer anstellen ;-)



/signed  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Diakonissus2008 (21. Juli 2008)

Also grundsätzlich habe ich nix gegen jüngere Mitspieler (es gibt auch ein paar vernünftige)

Nur ist es halt sehr ärgerlich wenn sich das Raid auflöst, weil Paul noch hausaufgaben machen muss oder in Bett soll.
Die Namen sind mir eigendlich egal ob : Bockwurst oder Krautsalat ... solange der vernünftig spielt.


----------



## wernigeroeder (21. Juli 2008)

Razoth schrieb:


> egal wie alt die leute sind die ihren char "Bockwurst" nennen, irgendwas haben sie falsch gemacht.
> für mich ist der ganze kram echt kacke... die leute lassen sich nixmehr sagen finden ganken cool und freuen sich wenn se es mal geschafft haben en hordler zu killen... Es macht ja keiner mehr die Bgs zum gewinnen sondern um Horde oder Alli zu schlachten... die höchsten crits/kills zu haben usw. Naja da soll sich keiner beklagen das horde meistens gewinnt. Was bei der Spielweise der Meisten Allis absolut gerechtfertigt ist.



im zweiten teil gebe ich dir recht, nur was ist an fatasynamen wie zb. deinem besser? irgendwann gehen sinnvolle namen aus und die generatoren spucken nur noch sinnloses zeug aus, da ist mir eine bockwurst lieber (weil markant) als irgendsoein pseudotolkiensches kauderwelsch, leute die rollenspiele (die nochdazu definitiv keine sind) zu ernst nehmen sind für mich sehr viel ärgerlicher im game als "bockwürste"
namen sind schall und rauch


----------



## Thoor (21. Juli 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> ja aber genauso nerfen erwachsene,die meinen weil sie soo erwachsen sind keine tipps von *kiddies* geben lassen


Bei dir merkt man schon das du nicht älter als 18 bist(ich meins nicht negativ bin selber erst 16), man merkt es eben anhand von der Ausdrucksweise, aber bei dir zb merkt man das du nicht sehr alt bist aber man störrt sich nicht daran weil du dich benehmen kannst(oke Rechtschreibung ist halt nicht jedermans sachexD) und nicht wie n Kind rumflamest":OMFG ICH HAB T7 VOLL OLOL ROFL ICH HAB MEHR LILA BIN DER OBERFRAGGER"


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scremo (21. Juli 2008)

Die.Nachtelfe schrieb:


> Was hat dass mit Kiddies zu tuhen? Ich finde es immer total schlimm mit diesen Vorurteilen. Ich bin auch ein "Kiddie" gehe erfolgreich Raiden (Ssc/Auge/Myjal). Tja, Kiddies können auch was. Erwachsene können sich genauso dumm anstellen. Okay, ich muss zugeben die 13-15 jährigen Jungs haben oft nichts in der Birne, aber die Mädels sind eben schon weiter...




das hat wol mehr mit den hoppern zu tuhen als mit den jungs ..denn die ganzen obercoolen hopperschl**** sind genauso schlimm... gut bin auch erst 15.. aber ich weiß mich zu benehmen.

und nein "kiddies" können garnichts .. aber jugendliche die was in der birne haben .. die können was, den als kiddy bezeichnet man normaler weise jugendliche die sich sehr albern oder "kindisch" verhalten ..bzw.. die einzigen die immer schreien "ey kiddys geht ins bett es is schon spät" .. das eig. selber nur die 17-19 jährigen die sich dan total cool und erwachsen fühlen wenn sie andere nieder machen .. wobei es eig. arm ist .. echt arm


----------



## lemmi2 (21. Juli 2008)

Naja ob nun Kiddi oder nicht ist doch Latte. Ich finde es viel schlimmer wie das game mindentens in Random gruppen den Bach runter geht.

Da ist es mir egal wie alt die Leute sind die spielen.Aber wenn man Random irgendwo reinkommt, pvp/pve muste schon sauviel glück haben über haupt mal einige zu finden die gut spielen können.
In den bgs bekommste das kalte kotzen meistens ..ab 22uhr geht es dann meistens ..ka ob es an dem alter oder wo anders dran liegt auf jeden fall ist mir das alter der leute egal ..hauptsache das sie spielen können ist mir wichtig.


----------



## Ursus (21. Juli 2008)

Mein letztes "Negativ-Erlebniss" gestern in Wegekreutz:

Ich helf mit meinem 70er Jäger einem Kollegen der gerade mit WoW angefangen hat, und erklär ihm dies und das und auch die Addons ,die wir gerade installiert haben.
Da meldet sich ein "kleiner" Druide der mit uns im Gasthaus in X-Roads sitzt:
"Hi, kannst mich die Tage mal Flammenschlund und HdW ziehen? Ich meld mich dann bei dir." *auslog*

Kaum draussen am Flugpunkt der nächste Vollpfosten:"Du Noob"     *auf Ignoliste setz*

Dann in OG am Briefkasten ein Mage namens "KotzBr....."

Keine Ahung ob das Kiddies waren, aber manchmal denk ich wirklich dass ich zu alt für WoW bin.


----------



## lala.y0 (21. Juli 2008)

Thoor schrieb:


> Bei dir merkt man schon das du nicht älter als 18 bist(ich meins nicht negativ bin selber erst 16), man merkt es eben anhand von der Ausdrucksweise, aber bei dir zb merkt man das du nicht sehr alt bist aber man störrt sich nicht daran weil du dich benehmen kannst(*oke Rechtschreibung ist halt nicht jedermans sachexD*) und nicht wie n Kind rumflamest":OMFG ICH HAB T7 VOLL OLOL ROFL ICH HAB MEHR LILA BIN DER OBERFRAGGER"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Selfown3d, gell ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (21. Juli 2008)

lala.y0 schrieb:


> Selfown3d, gell ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Heiss ich jedermann? nobody is perfect du auch


----------



## Geibscher (21. Juli 2008)

Noob-Flame-Unter18jährige gehen mir auch aufen Sack, leider Gottes kannst nix dagegen machen und gut is.

Aber was haste gegen Namen wie Bockwurst? =)


----------



## Geibscher (21. Juli 2008)

Thoor schrieb:


> Bei dir merkt man schon das du nicht älter als 18 bist(ich meins nicht negativ bin selber erst 16), man merkt es eben anhand von der Ausdrucksweise, aber bei dir zb merkt man das du nicht sehr alt bist aber man störrt sich nicht daran weil du dich benehmen kannst(oke Rechtschreibung ist halt nicht jedermans sachexD) und nicht wie n Kind rumflamest":OMFG ICH HAB T7 VOLL OLOL ROFL ICH HAB MEHR LILA BIN DER OBERFRAGGER"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



der Typ den du zitierst, hat weniger Rechtschreibfehler als du... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZwergAusDosen (21. Juli 2008)

also ich finde man sollte in der kategorie Kiddi nochmal unterscheiden zwischen Kiddi Kiddi und nicht Kiddi Man kann nicht einfach alle zwischen 12 und 18 in eine schublade packen ... die von mir erwähnten nicht Kiddis zu den ich mich mit meinen 15 jahren durchaus zählen würde sind auch in diesem alter haben aber trotzdem wohl soviel drauf wie irgentein anderer erwachsener . klar gibts auch Kiddis , ich denke das sind die unter 14 die das spiel nicht so gut beherschen wie mach cooler erwachsener aber sagt nicht einfach scheiß kiddis und meint alles unter 18 ist crap das ist nämlich schwachsinn seht mal den unterschied zwischen alters Kiddi und noobkiddi und dann fragt aufm bg mal alle die rushen wie alt die sind wenn das dann nur leutz unter 14 sind ok dann mecker ruhig weiter aber überlegt erstmal ob alle minderjährigen echt so kacke sind


----------



## neo1986 (5. Oktober 2008)

Hier eine ganz neue Art Kiddys!!
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=66798
Erbärmlich sag ich nur wie sich niemand an das thema hält und alle auf der eröffnerin rumhacken. Ich sag nur Erbärmlich!!!


----------



## Lillyan (5. Oktober 2008)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Hier eine ganz neue Art Kiddys!!
> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=66798
> Erbärmlich sag ich nur wie sich niemand an das thema hält und alle auf der eröffnerin rumhacken. Ich sag nur Erbärmlich!!!


Threadnekromantie um über einen Thread der geschlossen wurde weiter zu diskutieren? Schäm dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

